# sit on top kajaks - brainstorming



## Hardi (30. Dezember 2005)

Moin,
durch den heutigen Tread "ne 1" von yakfish wachgerüttelt, möchte ich Euch um Informationen über "sit on top kayaks" bitten. Habt Ihr schon mal davon gehöhrt. Bitte alles was Ihr zu dem Brainstorming beitragen könnt hier hinein.

Habe nach dreijähriger Abstinentz vom Angeln wieder zum Angeln zurück gefunden. So spielt das Leben, aber ich habe auch wieder richtig Spaß dran.
Eigentlich wollte ich mich mit Projekten zurückhalten.
Da ich aber einer für mich neuen Leidenschaft fröhne, dem Watangeln an der Küste und den Radius "eventuell" etwas vergößern möchte bin ich natürlich auf das Bellyboat gestoßen. Ich habe schon alles erdenkliche an unserer Küste geangelt, aber in ein Bellyboat habe ich mich noch nicht getraut, und werde es auch nicht. Ich habe offen gesagt einen zu großen Schiß.
Meine Leidenschaft ist das Bootsangeln, aber wieder ein Dingi anschaffen mit Trailer durch die Gegend fahren und Slippen etc. möchte ich auch nicht. Da habe ich eher mal die Möglichkeit mir ein Kleinboot zu chartern.

Die Idee mit einem Kajak in Küstennähe zu angeln ist auch bei mir nicht neu. Nur hat mich die "herkömmliche" Art des Kajaks davon abgehalten. Auch entspreche ich von der Größe her nicht Iso 9002. 
Da bin ich beim Internet-surfen auf U.S. Seiten auf die Sit on Top Kayaks gestoßen. Große und Lange Kayaks mit bis zu 450 lbs Zuladung. Die neusten Anglerkayaks sogar bis zu 600 lbs. 
Die Kayaks sind offen und sehr Kippstabil. Auch für "größere" Menschen zu benutzen !!!|rolleyes Und mit Neopren auch bei unseren klimatischen Bedingungen bestimmt zu fahren.
Diese Kayaks sind in Deutschland noch nicht verfügar. Ist aber erstmal egal, habe Erfahrung mit der Einfuhr von Waren aus Übersee.
Habe noch ein paar Links die ich gerne später einstellen möchte.


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Die Moda sind da ganz human 

Ich finde diese Kayaks auch genial. Ich habe so meine Erfahrungen mit dem BB gemacht, und muss sagen das das nicht mein "Ding" ist.
In einem der Videos die im "ne 1- Thread" verlinkt sind ist mir ein Markenname aufgefallen : Ocean Kayak  "Frenzy".
http://www.oceankayak.com/frenzy.html
Zuladung etwa 140 Kg, 2,7 Meter lang und nur 19,5 Kg schwer.
Beim googeln bin ich auf "EUROKANU" (Lange Straße 8, 27404 Elsdorf)
gestossen . Die bieten die hier an. Also nicht selber importieren!
http://www.eurokanu.de/kanu%20sit%20on%20kajak.htm


----------



## Hardi (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Danke Mario,
scheine ich ja nicht der Einzige an der Ostküste zu sein.

Selbst das größte Kanu wiegt keine 40 KG und ist auf dem Autodach mit einer relativ günstigen Halterung zu transportiren. Das Ding hebe ich auch noch alleine vom Dach und trage es zum Wasser. Da ich ja nun seit einem 3/4 Jahr auf dem Land lebe hätte ich auch Platz das relativ lange Kajak zu lagern.

Stelle noch mal ein paar Links ein, auch das US - Forum ,ist ja kein Konkurent zu unserem Board. Ist alles englischsprachig.

http://kayakfishingstuff.com/

http://www.malibukayaks.com/


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Das hier hat einen interessanten Zusatzantrieb. Man hat beide Hände frei:




http://www.hobiecat.com/kayaking/models_outback.html


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Interessante Detaillösungen!


----------



## Hardi (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@Mario,
die Amis ... Neeee, paddeln muß man schon selber. Die Kayaks scheinen recht Kippstabil zu sein. Die Größe und auch die Breite der Boote geht aber auch auf die Schnelligkeit und die Maneouvrierfähigkeit. Eine Ruderanlage - Steuerung wäre aber bestimmt sinnvoll und gibt es auch bei den Anbietern als Extra.


----------



## Hardi (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@mario


			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Interessante Detaillösungen!


Schaue Dir mal die fishing kayaks an und die Detaillösungen an. Die Amis müssen es aber wieder auf die Spitze treiben. Wirkt wirklich überzogen.
Das sollte alles transportabel bleiben....


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Das "Frenzy" macht schon einen sehr guten Eindruck! Vorallem wenn man in dem Film sieht wie der Hai davon gedrillt wird, ohne das es zu kippen droht. Aber 499 Euro sin im Moment zu viel für mich  Aber ich werde mal schauen ob hier nicht noch ein paar günstigere Modelle im Thread auftauchen 

Frenzy:


----------



## yakfish (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

So ne Sch...
Vor lauter Beschäftigung ist mir das Brot verbrannt.#q

Also der Link zu Eurokanu ist klasse. Habe schon ewig nach Anbietern gesucht.

Die Hobie yaks sind sehr interessant, weil man dann die Hände zum Angeln frei hat. Außerdem kann man glaue ich länger mit den Beinen arbeiten, als mit den Armen.
Nachteil dabei ist, dass die sehr teuer sind.

Falls jemand von euch auf Gebrauchte spekuliert, die hab ich hier noch nicht gefunden, aber ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass man die Finger von mehr als fünf Jahre alten Booten lassen soll, da die noch nicht den richtigen Werkstoff hatten. Wurde glaub ich zu schnell brüchig unter UV Bestrahlung.

Ich selbst gehe gerne mit nem Faltboot los. 
Nachteil: Aufbauen, Haut kann verletzt werden, viel Pflege, Zubehör lässt sich nicht fest installieren, für Sicherheit mehr Zubehör erforderlich, da es bei Kenterung vollschlagen kann.

Vorteil:Offensichtlich oder? Kleines Packmaß, kann in der Wohnung unterm Bett verschwinden, leicht zu transportieren. (angeblich auch öffentliche Verkehrsmittel, aber mit so viel Krempel?...)

Als ich nach den Videos gesucht habe, die ich unter ne1 verlinkt habe, hab ich auch nach Kajakangeln gesucht. Muss aber sagen, die anderen Videos da gefallen mir auch.

Von der Qualität etwas schlechter, aber auch interessant ist folgender Link:

http://www.bigwatersedge.com/

Dann unter movies gucken.

Würde mich freuen, wenn hier noch einiges zusammenkommt und wir vielleicht bald so ne starke Liga haben wie die Belly boatler

Viel Spaß
yakfish


----------



## yakfish (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Fällt mir grade ein.

Ich war für nen Jahr in Südengland und habe da Sit on Top gesehen - auch gebraucht.:m Leider nicht zum Angeln aufgemotzt.

yakfish


----------



## goeddoek (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin Hardi #h 

Habe leider die Newsmail von gofishing in Odense gelöscht. Die hatten vor ein paar Tagen ein sit on top im Weihnachts-Angebot. Preis war ziemlich runtergesetzt.
Vielleicht guckst Du ja mal unter http://www.go-fishing.dk/ und/oder schreibst denen. Ich war ein paar Mal bei denen und war angetan, dass die alle sehr gut deutsch sprechen und von dem Service #6 

So - muss flugs |schlafen  Morgen geht's zeitig ab nach Langeland #a 

Wünsch Dir nen guten Rutsch und viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach dem Passenden.


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Googelt mal nach "Kayakfishing". Da gibt es ´ne Menge zu entdecken !

http://www.cobrakayaks.com/´

http://www.emotionkayaks.com/

http://www.malibukayaks.com/

http://www.oldtowncanoe.com/

http://www.perceptionkayaks.com/

http://www.wildernesssystems.com/


----------



## yakfish (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Beim Frenzy finde ich sollte es noch ne Öffnung geben, damit man unter Deck greifen kann. Sachen verstauen, Geber vom FF ankleben, auch die Batterie....

Schön ist auch, dass die Boote selbstlenzend sind.

Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich ein SoT von Coolman bei ebay gesehen, das schon leicht fürs Angeln ausgerüstet war(Rutenhalter) für ich glaube 599?

Noch zu teuer für mich, außerdem passt es nicht in meinen Polo|gr:


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Aber auf den POLO !


----------



## sundeule (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

schau mal hier:

http://www.wandern-klettern-kanu.de/shop/katalog.asp/shop/Kanu/kat/Sit+on+Top%3Cbr%3EKajak


http://www.paddling.de/

oder die "Kanusuchmaschine" (ein paar Modelle fehlen dennoch):

http://service.nofrills.de/kanumagazin/boote/kms_liste.asp


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

emotionkayaks "Fisherman" :


----------



## Hardi (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@goeddoek,
wünsche Dir eine sichere und ruhige Fahrt, (nicht zu ruhig von der Geschwindigkeit her). Viel Spaß auf der Insel und mindestens einmal Silber ...
In Odense bin ich im Juni und Herbst absichltlich in einem großen Bogen vorbei gefahren und bin nicht bei Go-Fishing eingekehrt um meine Geldbörse zu schonen. Hätte wohl doch mal zum luschern vorbei fahren sollen. 

@mario,
In dem Forum sind glaube ich auch jede Menge Links. So ich werde jetzt auch mal weitersurfen nach so viel Input. #6


----------



## THD (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Interssanter Thread, habe mich in den vergangen Monaten auch mit den "sit on top" beschäftigt.
Bin begeisterter Angler vom Stearns Ik 116, geschlossenes, aufblasbares 1-er Kajak, siehe;http://www.yatego.com/kajakwelt/p,3f571c7c2c410,3f5625b2d0a181_4,stearns-kajak-kanu-ik-116-airik1es hat nur einen Nachteil - kein Platz im Kajak.
Aus diesem Grund hab ich mich mit ähnlichen Produkten beschäftigt, hatte auch Sevylor "sit on tops" (gibts in Deutschland in fest und aufblasbar), siehe z. Bsp.:
http://www.bootdepot.de/froogle.htm?/artikel.php?ID=3213 in der Auswahl,
dieses erschien mir zum Angeln wegen der (nach meiner Einschätzung hohen Sitzposition) ungeeignet bin dann aber beim Sevylor SVX100 (offenes, selbstlenzendes 1-er Kajak mit Stauraum) siehe:http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...GTID=4d9652cf60b06a9aac29970de9279e27gelandet und habs mir zu Weihnachten geschenkt, deshalb auch noch keine Erfahrungsberichte.

Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich nur nach aufblasbaren Lösungen gesucht habe und jemand bin, der etwas "begrabbeln" muss, bevor ich mich dafür oder dagegen entscheide.


----------



## Hardi (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Es scheint so als ob auch die kleinen wendigen Kayaks, mit denen andere Entusiasten ,einen wasserfall runterrauschen und Stromschnellen durchpaddeln (evtl. mit noch ein paar Stunts) auch unter den Begriff sit on top kayaks fallen. Das ist aber einere ander Sparte als Angeln ....#t wohl eher Rafting ...

@THD, interressant für den Transport und den Urlaub. Wie Kippstabil sind die denn. Sag nach Deinem ersten Test mal unbedingt bescheid. 
Ich persönlich suche aber schon nach einer Hartschale, bzw. Doppelhülle.
Und Neopren auf der Haut muß glaube ich schon sein.

Nachtrag : das soll natürlich doppel "Schale" heißen.


----------



## THD (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@Hardi, wie gesagt bin Fan der aufblasbaren Lösungen, da für mich die Mobilität ganz wichtig ist, hab das Ding mit Elektropumpe in max.3 min aufgebaut.
Zur Kippstabilität: bisher nur Stearns IK 116 im Praxistest, null Problem einen 75-er Hecht mit der einen Hand an (Kurzen) LipGrip mit dem Kopf gerade aus dem Wasser zu halten und mit der anderen Hand nen haken zu lösen, die ist meines Erachtens die kritischte Situation bei Angeln, da man sich recht weit zur Seite neigen muss.
Gehe davon aus, dass das Sevylor (Luftkajak) wegen der höheren Sitzposition
etwas weniger Kippstabil sein wird, habs mir zugelegt wegen etwas mehr Platz im Boot (zum Angeln und für meinen Nachwuchs).
Angele damit meistens in den schwedischen Schären, hab Erfahrungen mit verschiedensten Booten (auch BB) und kenne nicht Schöneres, da man sehr leise, aber auch recht schnell (komme so auf 6 km/h) unterwegs ist.
Meine Ausrüstung: 2,5 kg Anker an Hundeautomatikleine, RF30 (Echolot als Uhr), Fliegenfischerschwimmweste, Sicherungsleine für Paddel, Fischgalgen (zur Außenbordlagerung abgeschlagener Fische), Karabiner zur Fixierung der Spinnrute beim Schleppen.
Hab noch nen int. Link gefunden, besonders geeignet dürfte Model Optimo (weiter unten) sein:http://www.nautikpro.de/rotomodkanus.html

Grüße THD


----------



## ulschi (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Ich bin Angler und Kajak-Fahrer und finde dieses Thema interessant. Ich fahre aber die normalen geschlossen Kajaks. Es gibt auch in einem der diesjährigen Kanu-Magazine einen Artikel über Angeln mit dem Kajak (geschlossen). SoT habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, aber von der Form dieser Kajaks kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen, dass sie langsamer fahren.


----------



## THD (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hab noch was gefunden, bitte klickt das Bild (sehr unglücklich gemacht) des Modells Fiji mal an:
http://www.robsonpaddle.de/sit-on-top.htm

Gibts hier als Ausstellungsstück (ganz unten) für 295,-:
http://www.ulis-paddelladen.de/Verkauf/abverkauf.htm


Zum Bildchen: 115 kg Kampfgewicht (ohne Boot)
Grüße THD


----------



## THD (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@ulschi: Hast recht, aufblasbare Kajaks sind auf jeden Fall langsamer als Feste. Hab in Schweden ausprobiert, komme laut GPS auf 6 km/h bei spiegelglatter See.
Gehe aber davon aus, dass Feste sicher das doppelte schaffen, da hab ich aber noch nie gemessen.


----------



## yakfish (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Also THD, ich will dir dein Badeboot nicht madig machen, aber erstens wirst du aufgrund der Verarbeitung nicht viel davon haben und zweitens würde ich mich damit nicht aufs Meer trauen, dafür häng ich zu sehr am Leben.
Du hast keine Ahnung, wie schnell Wind aufkommen kann und dann hast du mit diesem Badebötchen echte Probleme wieder an Land zu kommen. Ich geb dir nen Tip: Lass es!

Ich habe ein altes Metzler Schlauchboot von meinem Großvater übernommen und bin damit aufgewachsen. Es hat keine Steueranlage und keinen richtigen Kiel. Ich brauchte auch auf größeren Seen viel Ausdauer, um dahin zu kommen, wohin ich wollte und nicht dahin, wo der Wind oder die Strömung wollten.

Zu den SoT´s: Die Sit on Top definieren sich dadurch, dass man auf dem Boot sitzt. Quasi in einer Mulde. Das ganze ist wie ein Surfbrett, bloß mit nem Sitz.

Dagegen stehen die Sit In´s oder Recreational Kajaks, die einen sog. Süllrand haben, über den man eine Spritzdecke ziehen kann, um das Überkommen von Wasser zu verhindern. Die Beine und der Unterkörper befinden sich dabei unter Deck!
Das heißt, es gibt eine große Öffnung im Boot, in die man/frau einsteigt (mehr oder weniger gekonnt). 

Das ist der wesentliche Unterschied der beiden Typen.

Bin gespannt, was hier noch so zusammen kommt|rolleyes

yakfish


----------



## Laggo (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Geile Sache diese Dinger:m 
Dieser Eurokanu Laden ist quasi bei mir um die Ecke, ich kann mir ja mal fürs nächste Küstentreffen son Ding leihen dann können wir alle testen wie die großen#h 

Gruß Laggo


----------



## THD (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Zitat yakfish:"Also THD, ich will dir dein Badeboot nicht madig machen, aber erstens wirst du aufgrund der Verarbeitung nicht viel davon haben und zweitens würde ich mich damit nicht aufs Meer trauen, dafür häng ich zu sehr am Leben.
Du hast keine Ahnung, wie schnell Wind aufkommen kann und dann hast du mit diesem Badebötchen echte Probleme wieder an Land zu kommen. Ich geb dir nen Tip: Lass es!"

@yakfisch, ich möchte mich eigendlich etwas gegen den Begriff "Badeboot" wehren, klar wenn man den Begriff Sevylor hört denkt man sofort an Fishhunter und co., das Stearns besteht aus 3 Luftkammern, mit Nylon Gewebe rundrum, also ähnlich BB, hat 2 kiele und ne Spritzdecke, die recht gut die kompl. Öffnung abgeckt, ich fahr die seit ca. 3 Jahren, auch bei Minusgraden und hab noch keine Schäden am Kajak.
Zum Sevylor besteht aus 4 Luftkammern auf PVC-Polyester Gewebe, also ähnlich Schlauchboot, Materialstärke schätze ich auf 1,5-2 mm.
Hab auch 2 Schlauchboote (keine Badeboote), mit denen würde ich mich (allein, ohne Motor) wegen des Windes nicht so weit rauswagen wie mit dem Stearns. Wobei das Stearns auch schneller ist.
Ist aber klar ne aufblasbare Variante ist deutlich instabiler, empfindlicher gegen Schäden, langsamer und hat nicht so einen guten Geradeauslauf wie ein Kajak aus Vollkunststoff. Und durch die Brandung hab ich noch nie gemusst.

Für mich sind halt andere Kriterien wichtiger, bei mir muss das Ding in wenigen Minuten im Auto, leicht zu tragen und sicher sein, ich hab damit schon an 1 Tag an 6 verschiedenen Gewässern geangelt und bestimmt 20 km Strecke gepaddelt. Da ich oft Familie dabei habe ist mir auch ein kleines Packmaß wichtig.


----------



## Hardi (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hier hat man mal einen Überblick was es an diesen Kayaks gibt.
Gibt dort auch einen Link zu einer Vergleichsseite mit den eigenschaften.

http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/ri_fishing_kayaks.asp

http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/kayak_fishing_comparison_chart.html

@Laggo,
würde mir so ein Teil natürlich gerne mal angucken und Testen. Aber da so ein Kayaks dieses Typs nicht zu mir kommen wird, muß ich wohl zu ihm kommen.


----------



## Fischbox (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hab mir dies Jahr auch ein Kajak zugelegt, was -wenn ich genügend Sicherheit mit dem Teil gewonnen habe- auch mit zum Fischen auf die Ostsee genommen werden soll. Ist allerdings wirklich das klassische Kajak und nicht so ein "Sit on top-Teil". Ist ein relativ flottes Teil, bei diesjährigen Touren hatte ich zeitweilig 10 Km/h drauf. Bei normaler Fahrt macht man ca. 6 Sachen, die aber dann wirklich ohne große Anstrengungen. Nächstes Jahr wird zum ersten Mal von dem Teil gefischt, mal schauen wie das funktioniert.
Besonders praktisch finde ich die "Fischladeluke" direkt hinter dem Sitz, denn da kann man den Fisch während der Fahrt problemlos verstauen. An die eigentlichen   Luken kommt man ja nur auf dem trockenen Ufer ran. 
Transportiert wird das gute Teil auf dem Autodach. In 2-3 Minuten ist es startklar gemacht. Das Gewicht von 24 Kg lässt sich sehr gut alleine wuppen. Ist bei einer maximalen Zuladung von 230 Kg auch sehr gut für längere Touren mit viel Gepäck geeignet.

Mal zum anschauen...


----------



## ulschi (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@Fischbox,
da bin ich aber mal gespannt, wie du das in diesem Kajak angelst .... beschreibe doch mal bitte (wie du z.B. das Paddel sicher unterbringst, wenn du mit der Angel hantierst, wo du die Köder griffbereit hast, wo du die Rute bei einer Fischlandung hinlegst usw.)....


----------



## Pixelschreck (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin moin!
Mit sit on top's hab ich keine Erfahrungen weil ich kein Fän von nassem Po binn. Mit Schürze und der endsprechender Kleidung kann ich fahren solange kein Eis auf dem Wasser ist und hab meinen Spass.
Aber bis vor Kurzem habe ich ein Prion Seeyak gefahren. Ein bischen Spinnangeln auf Fluß oder Teich ist möglich aber auf der Ostsee damit fischen? Ich muß immer schnell das Paddel in der Hand haben um die Wellen (der Sporboote) parieren zu können, sonst gibts eine Rolle nach der anderen. Vieleicht in einer ruhigeren Ecke in einem Bodden aber an der Küste wohl eher nicht mit der Angel im der Hand. Meistens bin ich angelandet und hab entspannt vom Ufer aus gefischt. 
Bitte Vorsicht: Kayak fahren auf der Ostsee macht sehr schnell sehr süchtig!!! 

Also: immer ne handbreit Wasser im Boot (oder so??)

Jens


----------



## Der_Glücklose (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hi #h 

find die Ocean Kayak sehen echt Geil aus #6 und in den Video sehen sie auch recht tauglich aus.

Hab mich mal so durch geklickt über die Hersteller Seite zu Händlern in den USA dort kostet das Frenzy umgerechnet ca. 160 € weniger, lohnt sich da evt. ein Import |kopfkrat


----------



## Fischbox (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



			
				ulschi schrieb:
			
		

> @Fischbox,
> da bin ich aber mal gespannt, wie du das in diesem Kajak angelst .... beschreibe doch mal bitte (wie du z.B. das Paddel sicher unterbringst, wenn du mit der Angel hantierst, wo du die Köder griffbereit hast, wo du die Rute bei einer Fischlandung hinlegst usw.)....




Paddelunterbringung? Ich denke ich lass das Ding beim Fischen an einer wirklich sicheren Sicherungsleine neben dem Kajak schwimmen. Stört ja keinen.

Ansonsten habe ich schon `nen anständigen Rutenhalter montiert. Werde versuchen da morgen ein Foto von einzustellen. Köderdose griffbereit? Ich denke mal unter dem Gepäcknetznetz? 


Boardie "Bonifaz" angelt übrigens schon seit geraumer Zeit vom Kajak aus auf der Ostsee. Vielleicht meldet er sich ja auch noch zu Wort.


----------



## Fischbox (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



			
				Pixelschreck schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte Vorsicht: Kayak fahren auf der Ostsee macht sehr schnell sehr süchtig!!!


 

Super, noch eine Ostseesucht mehr. Kann ich sehr gut gebrauchen#6  #6


----------



## ulschi (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Paddelunterbringung? Ich denke ich lass das Ding beim Fischen an einer wirklich sicheren Sicherungsleine neben dem Kajak schwimmen. Stört ja keinen.
> 
> Ansonsten habe ich schon `nen anständigen Rutenhalter montiert. Werde versuchen da morgen ein Foto von einzustellen. Köderdose griffbereit? Ich denke mal unter dem Gepäcknetznetz?
> 
> ...



Ja ... bitte Foto. Danke.


----------



## Pixelschreck (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Paddelunterbringung? Ich denke ich lass das Ding beim Fischen an einer wirklich sicheren Sicherungsleine neben dem Kajak schwimmen. Stört ja keinen.


 
Vergiss es! Du hast nur Sekunden um das Padel zu greifen und richtig einzusetzen. Imm Fall einer Rolle, die du für Ostseefahrt unbedingt beherschen mußt, kannst Du nicht lange nach dem Löffel suchen. Es gibt Paddelhalter die das Paddel seitlich am Deck halten, aber irgendwie stört es immer. Also ich halte aus Erfarung nichts davon vom Kayak aus zu angeln. Übrigens die Weste und die roten Raketen nicht vergessen!

und dann auch noch ein schönes neues Jahr

Jens


----------



## Pixelschreck (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

noch'n Link: http://www.seekajakforum.de/forum/index.php?0


----------



## Hardi (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin Der Glücklose,



			
				Der_Glücklose schrieb:
			
		

> Hi #h
> 
> find die Ocean Kayak sehen echt Geil aus #6 und in den Video sehen sie auch recht tauglich aus.
> 
> Hab mich mal so durch geklickt über die Hersteller Seite zu Händlern in den USA dort kostet das Frenzy umgerechnet ca. 160 € weniger, lohnt sich da evt. ein Import |kopfkrat


 
Bei Euro 160,00 lohnt der Eigenimport wohl nicht. Mußt die hohe Fracht mit einkalkulieren plus Steuer und Zoll, wird bei der Länge mal so aus dem Bauch gesagt keinen Sinn machen. Das neue Ocean 13 Fuss Kayak soll wohl in den US bei den Anglern "der Bringer" sein.


----------



## yakfish (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hallo Leute,

hoffe ihr habt alle den Kater von heute morgen überlebt:v:q

Ich habe mal die Leutchen in Dänemark angeschrieben, die die Kajaks um Weihnachten im Angebot hatten.
Wenn die sich melden, lass ich es euch wissen.

Ich habe keine Ahnung, aber vielleicht kann man bei der Bestellung mehrer Kajaks einen Rabatt bekommen?!
So als Sammelbestellung.

Das Paddel kann man beim Fischen übrigens gut auf der windabgewandten Seite neben dem Boot ins Wasser legen. Dann treibt es immer am Boot (aber nur mit Sicherungsleine). Klar gibt es bei den Bootsformen Unterschiede. Breiter, kippstabieler und langsamer oder schlank, kipplig und schnell. Fürs Angeln ziehe ich ersteres vor. Auf ein SoT kommt man auch einfacher wieder drauf, als in ein Seekajak. Es kann nicht vollschlagen, lenzt sich selbst und man muss nicht in eine enge Luke einsteigen. Durch die eingeschlossene Luft kann es auch nicht sinken und kommt somit ohne extra Auftriebskörper aus. Sicherheit ist besonders auf dem Meer wichtig.

Aus Platz und Geldmangel werde ich erstmal noch bei meinem Faltboot bleiben, aber um das SoT werde ich nicht rumkommen.

Frohes und Glückliches Jahr 2006

yakfish


----------



## Hardi (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Jo, erstmal vielen dank für so viel "Input" in den paar Tagen. #6 
Bin hier in meiner knappen Freizeit auch richtig am Rotieren.   Hört bitte nicht auf mit Infos, dieses ist ein Brainstorming, bitte alle Gedanken zu dem Tema weiterhin hier hinein. Auch die Sportsfreunde mit Erfahrung im richtigen Kajak Sport.
Erstmal vielen Dank.
Es geht natürlich weiter ...


----------



## yakfish (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hallo,

ich habe ja bei "Go fishing" nachgefragt. Die haben mir gesagt, dass es wirklich um die Weihnachtszeit ein Angebot für Sit on Top Kajaks gab, aber die seien ausverkauft.

Ob und wann neue kommen, hat er mir nicht gesagt.

Bis dann

yakfish


----------



## heinzrch (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Also ich fahr Kajak als Hobby, würde jedoch niemals mit einem Sit on Top zum Fischen fahren, da so ein Teil (wie auch ein normales Kajak....) bei ungeübtem Fahrer oder aufkommendem Seegang relativ leicht umkippen kann.
Wenn überhaupt, würde ich höchstens mit einem breitem und kurzem Anfängerkajak zum Angeln fahren. Beispiele wären der Necky Sky oder St. Cruz (ich habe die beiden Boote).
Erste Wahl als Alternative wäre ein kleines Angelboot in der < 50 kg Klasse, z.B. das Pioner 8, welches auch bei Wellen noch kippstabil ist, und wesentlich sicherer als alle Kajaks (wobei ein Kajak mit einem routinierten Fahrer auch sicher ist...)


----------



## Karstein (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Wir hatten das Kajak-Angeln letztes Jahr schon mal bei "Angeln weltweit" am Wickel, schaut mal z.B. nach Dorschi´s Bericht über´s Kajak-Heilbuttangeln in Alaska. 

Ist überhaupt keine verkehrte Idee, wenn ich z.B. an das wesentlich anstrengendere BB-Paddeln denke - gerade bei stärkerer Strömung, Wind und längeren Strecken. Zudem ist das Material PE im Gegensatz zu den luftgefüllten BBs prima schlagunempfindlich und steckt auch Steinschlag bestens weg - ich hatte früher Windsurfbretter von HiFly aus demselben Material, die Dinger waren zwar schwer, aber unverwüstlich (im Gegensatz zu GFK/ Epoxy). Dazu kommt, dass man mit einem für Angler ausgelegten Kajak die Ruten in die eingelassenen Rutenhalter stecken und anständiges Schleppangeln betreiben kann.

Auf den norwegischen Fjorden grassiert seit zwei/drei Jahren eine wahre Kajak-Euphorie, viele Norweger praktizieren das Kajakwandern dort. Und da viele Fjorde geschützt sind, würde sich dort auch das Angeln vom Kajak aus anbieten. Eine Frage wäre: wo könnte man eine Echolot-Geberstange befestigen und das Echolot sicher verstauen?

Ein kleines Problem sehe ich beim Verladen auf dem Autodach: bei einer Kajaklänge ab 3,40m würde bei einem Kleinwagen etliches vom Kajak hinten überstehen. Vom Windsurfen her meine ich zu wissen, dass ab einer überstehenden Länge von einem Meter dort am Ende ein Warnschild angebracht werden muss. Früher hatten wir nur einen roten Stofffetzen an den Surfmasten befestigt, heutzutage muss zumindest in Südeuropa ein rot/weißes Plastik-Warnschild mit Reflektoren am Ende befestigt werden.

Aber bestimmt kein falscher Ansatz für unsere Binnenreviere und die küstennahen Bereiche, wenn auch mit ca. 750 Euronen nicht grad günstig - gestählte Arm- und Bauchmuckis gibt´s dafür gratis dazu. :m

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## ulschi (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Ich fahre ein normales PE-Kajak von Prijon namens Touryak, ist 4,70m lang und kann bequem auf dem Autodach transportiert werden. Geangelt habe ich damit noch nicht. Aber wenn ich daran denke, dass man bei einem SitOnTheTop entsprechenden Kälteschutz (Neopren) *benötigt*, in dem ich mich nicht so wohl fühle, dann tendiere ich doch ganz klar zu einem geschlossenen Kajak. Aber dort alles zum Angeln unterzubringen, muss mir noch jemand zeigen.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hier mal ein kleines Video zum Thema: http://www.insidesportfishing.com/Articles.asp?ID=106


----------



## Böx (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

#d Autsch!!!! Krasses Hardcore Vid


----------



## Hardi (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Ich finde die SoTs klasse. Die sind natürlich nicht mit einem herkömmlichen Kajak zu vergleichen und auch anders einzusetzen.
Ich kann mir so ein SoT auf das Dach schnallen und bin in 30 Minuten an der Ostseeküste. Die Schlei, ein Revier das ich viel in der Jugend mit dem Dinghi beangelt habe kähme ebenfalls noch in Frage.
Außerdem mußte ich letztes Jahr mit Sport aufhören, habe Probleme mit den Knieen, so'n bischen Bewegung würde mir auch mal wieder gut tun ...:q 
Die SoT´s gibt es in allen verschiedenen Größen, verschiedenen Breiten und in verschieder Stabilität, die größeren auch mit Ruderanlage. Das Unterwasserschiff unterscheidet sich sich stark von dem eines herkömmlichen Kajaks.
Bin gerade bei einem Generalimporteur dran und kann mir evtl. nächste Woche ein Bild von einigen SoTs machen. Das Problem ist, das der Importeur dieses Jahr keine neuen bestellt hat, da die in Dutschland nicht so gut gehen. Lieferzeit bis über 6 Monate hinaus.
Habe ebenfalls noch einen anderen Anbieter auf der Liste der kleinere SoTs auf Lager hat.
Einzige Begrenzung für die Länge eines Kajaks wäre für mich die Länge meines Schuppens.


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Wenn ich mir die Videos so betrachte, wie da Haie u.ä. vom SoT gedrillt werden, dann habe ich nicht den Eindruck das die besonders instabiel sind. Ich würde sowiso ein möglichst breites nehmen. Ist vielleicht nicht ganz so schnell, aber bestimmt immernoch 5 x schneller wie ein BB.


----------



## yakfish (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Wie ich schon mal gesagt habe, sind diese Boote nicht mit den herkömmlichen Kajaks zu vergleichen. Die Form des Unterschiffes ist ganz anders. Ich muss mich bei meinem Faltboot ziemlich blöd anstellen, um damit im Wasser zu landen. Man ist natürlich auch nicht so schnell, aber zum Schleppen reichts.

Beim Dachtransport darf das Boot vorne überhaupt nicht und hinten bis zu einem Meter überstehen (mit Kennzeichnung). 

Gruß
yakfish


----------



## Hardi (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin Karsten,
wieso Geberstange .. ? Bei einem eigenem Kajak würde ich den Geber verschlossen in dem dazugehörigen Öl einlaminieren, wie bei einem normalem Festeinbau auch -wäre dann das zweite mal .. . Es wäre nur darauf zu achten das bei einem Kauf des Kajaks schon eine Veschließbare Öffnung oder "Luke" vorhanden ist. Das würde die Installation des Gebers enorm erleichtern.


----------



## troutcontrol (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

moin,
ich hab mir 2004 ein sot von ocean kayak model "drifter" zugelegt (€ 700 ), da ich in dem bb (immerhin v-form) zu langsam war und bei auffrischendem wind immer muffensausen bekommen habe. 
mit dem kayak bist du schätzungsweise um den faktor 10 flotter unterwegs, da wo die jungs vor dahme / dahmeshöved mit dem bb fischen, bist du jedenfalls nach 3-4 minuten vorbeigerauscht ( dadurch fängt man natürlich auch nicht mehr!!). 
zum kentern kann ich nur sagen: ausgeschlossen (vorsatz mal außen vor)!
du freust dich regelrecht auf wellen von sportbooten, am anfang hab ich noch den bug in richtung welle gewendet, heute angle ich weiter, es passiert nix!
nasser als im bb wird man natürlich auch nicht, man sitzt im trockenen und wenn man atmungsaktives zeug trägt, verabschiedet sich auch der schweiß (wenn er denn fließen sollte) im handumdrehen.
nur mut!!
gruss aus berlin


----------



## ulschi (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



			
				troutcontrol schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> ....
> nasser als im bb wird man natürlich auch nicht, man sitzt im trockenen und wenn man atmungsaktives zeug trägt, verabschiedet sich auch der schweiß (wenn er denn fließen sollte) im handumdrehen.
> nur mut!!
> gruss aus berlin



Was hast du denn als Kälte- und Nässeschutz getragen?


----------



## Hardi (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin moin,
habe mir heute mal so ein paar SoTs aus der Nähe angeschaut. Sind wirklich in den verschiedensten Ausführungen verfügbar. Klein und kurz (+Naß) für den Sommer zum Surfen, lang und schlank evtl. mit Ruder und ordendlich Stauraum und alles mögliche dazwischen in den verschiedensten Preisklassen. 
Bin dann mit einem Ocean Kayak Drifter Angler auf dem Dach abgezischt. 
Jetzt fehlt mir noch eine Feststoff Schwimmweste/Surf-Schwimmweste und dann könnte es eigentlich los gehen...

Falls Interesse an der Tel.-nummer der Händlers in HH besteht bitte PN an mich.


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Warum eine Feststoffweste ?
Eine Automatik- oder Halbautomatilweste würde doch viel weniger stören !


----------



## Hardi (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@marioschreiber,
MMhhh, ein Automatikweste 275 N ist vorhanden. Mache eine Halbautomatik für die Nutzung mit dem Kayak draus.


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Na also ! 
Warum hast du dann überhaupt an eine Feststoffweste gedacht ?
Ich denke diese würde die Bewegungsfreiheit stark einschränken!

Mich würde in punkto "Kippstabilität" noch interessieren ob ich vom SoT auch problemlos mit der Fliegenrute wedeln könnte.


----------



## Hardi (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hi marioschreiber,
dachte mir so, in der nicht unbeding kältesten Jahreszeit, an z.B. Surfer- Neoprenanzug etc., um auch mal ein wenig das Ein- und Aussteigen zu üben.


----------



## troutcontrol (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

hi mario,
hab letztes jahr vom kayak aus auch mit meiner fliegenrute gewedelt, was ebenso erfolg- wie problemlos war.

klamottentechnisch: genauso wie an der küste vom ufer, im sommer weniger, im winter mehr. neopren ist eher nicht so geeignet, da der wind das nasse neopren sehr schnell auskühlt, aber das dürfte nicht so neu sein.

tight lines


----------



## Fischbox (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hab am letzten Wochenende Bilder versprochen. 

2 Stück von dem Rutenhalter und eines von meiner Freundin bei der Jungfernfahrt...


----------



## Hardi (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin,#h 
hier nochmal ein paar Details des SoTs;
Ocean Kayak Drifter Angler, Farbe gelb
Länge: 390 cm, Breite 82,5 cm, Gewicht 25,4 kg, angegebene max. Zuladung 204 - 226 kg.
Das Kajak hat keine Ruderanlage. Ist aber bei Bedarf nach zu rüsten. (habe ich nicht vor).
Das Kockpit ist selbstlenzend. Die Verschlüsse für die Öffnungen sind nicht in der Lieferung mit enthalten.
Ich kann bei meinen 196 cm Körpergröße gut drin sitzen.
Kommentar : Für zusätzlich benötigten Halt gibt es gepolsterte Gurte als Extra. Dort können die Knie und die Füße eingehakt werden.
Es sind zwei Rutenhalter hinter dem Sitz installiert.


----------



## Hardi (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

noch'n paar Bilder.


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Musstest du diesen grauen Sitz extra kaufen ? Bei dem Angebot das ich gefunden habe ist der nicht abgebildet.
http://www.nauticexpo.de/prod/sit-on-top-kajaks-68381.html?&idvisite=207543


----------



## Hardi (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Der Sitz gehört nicht in den beschriebenen Lieferumfang. 
Gibt da von den Sitzen verschiedene Ausführungen zu unterschiedlichen Preisen und ein Paddel brauchte ich ja auch noch, aber wir dürfen ja in Deutschland handeln ...


----------



## Hardi (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Der Winter ist noch da. Das SoT ist noch jungfeulich im Schuppen.
Habe die Zeit genutzt um  noch das ein oder andere Zubehörteil zu bestellen. Ist gar nicht so einfach in Deutschland das Richtige zu finden und ich habe noch die eine oder andere Idee.

Eine 275 Newton Automatikweste ist vorhanden. Die kann ich problemlos in eine Halbautomatikweste um-modeln.
Habe mir noch eine Feststoffschwimmhilfe besorgt. Werde natürlich sobald das Wasser 16 Grad hat das Ein- und Aussteigen mit dem SoT üben.

Klappanker ist da, ebenso 6 mm Kette, Tau - werde 40 Meter nehmen, ist sowieso auf dem Boden.
Idee für ein Ankersystem/System für einen Driftanker ist vorhanden, die Hardware ist auch schon da, fehlen nur noch zwei Teile die ich beim Yachtbedarf am Baumwall bekomme.
Driftanker in der richtigen Größe fehlt noch. Der vorhandene ist um ein vielfaches zu Groß für’s Kayak.

Die „Scupperplugs“ – die Stopfen zum Verschließen der Lenzöffnungen- sind da.

Die Paddelsicherung ist da.

Die Teile für den Bau einer Paddelhalterung sind da.

Lifeline gepuffert, die Verbindung zwischen mir und dem Kayak (falls ich nicht mehr im Kayak sein sollte) ist da.

Kneelashes (zum halt der Knie) sind da. Dienen ebenfalls als Leine / Handlauf oder was auch immer im SoT.

Werde mir noch eine kleine verschließbare kleine Luke ins Cockpit bauen. Der Satz ist da. 
Fehlt noch eine Handlenzpumpe die ich problemlos über den Versand bestellen kann.

Hätte zum schleppen (neben den bereits vorhandenen achterlichen) gerne noch Rutenhalter , die ich im Blick habe. Habe da zwei brauchbare Systeme gefunden. Werde mich wohl für die Lösung von Scotty entscheiden, aber das hat noch Zeit.

Das Material für die Sicherungszüge für das Angelgerät sind da.

Ich hoffe dass der Boden bald eine andere Konsistenz als Schnee oder Matsch aufweist damit ich mit dem Schrauben anfangen kann.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@ Hardi

Sind die "Scupperplugs" nicht beim Kauf des SoT dabei gewesen ??
Oder wie ?

Von einem Driftsack/anker würde ich vielleicht absehen, denn wenn wirklich mal nen U-Boot von MeFo dran ist, macht die bestimmt ne Runde rum um Dein Kajak und worin verfängt die sich dann natürlich ? In die Leine des ollen Driftankers !

Würde gerne mal Fotos sehen wenn Du fertig bist mit schrauben. Danke. :m


----------



## Hardi (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin MikeFish,
nö, die "Scupperplugs" waren beim Kauf nicht mit dabei.

Ein Driftsack kann beim Natürköderangeln oder Pilken/Kummifischen sehr angenehm sein.
Werde die "Schraubereien und Nietereien" auf Foto festhalten.


----------



## yakfish (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Wenn die Stopfen beim Kauf nicht dabei sind, ist das doch als kaufste nen Spaten ohnen Stiel.#q
Ist das normal, oder versuchen die uns hier in Deutschland übern Tisch zu ziehen?
Mit welcher Begründung soll man die denn extra kaufen?#c
Wat soll ich mit nem Boot, das Fabrikmäßig Löcher im Rumpf hat und der Hersteller mir keine Stopfen dazugibt?
Wenn man so ein Boot neu kauft, will man es doch so, wie es ist, benutzen können.
Lächerlich, son paar beschissene Stopfen extra zu verkaufen.:v

Ansonsten gratuliere ich aber und bin selbstredend an Projektbildern interessiert.

Viel Spaß damit
yakfish


----------



## troutcontrol (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

moin,
die stopfen braucht man nicht... es sei denn, du willst, dass das wasser nicht abläuft.
gruss aus berlin


----------



## Dorschi (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hallo Leute!
Bin bisher nur stiller Mitleser gewesen.
Habe schon öfter vom Kayak aus geangelt und war auch etwas risikovoll unterwegs.
Heilbutt vom Kayak aus in Alaska war das Highlight.
Aber auch in heimischen Gewässern bin ich mit meinem aufblasbaren Cordova unterwegs.
Prinzipiell ist es ein schönes und aufregendes Fischen. Aber auch nicht ganz ungefährlich.
Ich bin einmal in Neuseeland mit einem Sit on top bei white horses draußen gewesen (Pazifik), um eine ca 100m lange Langleine auszubringen und habe 4 mal baden müssen. 
Als Tipps Eine kleine Plastikkiste vom bÄCKER ODER AUS DEM sUPERMARKT vorne auf dem Bug  mit Gurtbändern verzurren und aus Plastikrohr einen Rutenhalter dran zum Schleppen funzt prima.
Zu den sit on tops allgemein :  Bedenkt bitte, daß der Rumpf Euer Schwimmkörper ist. Je mehr Löcher Ihr für Rutenhalter usw hineinbohrt und nicht richtig abdichtet, umso schneller entweicht die Luft dort bei einem Wassereinbruch am Kiel. 
Mein 2. Tipp! Nie ohne Schwimmweste!
Beste Grüße


----------



## Karstein (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@ Thomas: na Gratulation zur Yacht!  #6

Und, wie teuer war Dein Kajak denn nun? Lese ja die ganze Zeit interessiert mit, da solch ein Teil auch was für unsere norwegischen Fjorde wäre. 

Den selbstgebauten Bug-Rutenhalter von Fischbox finde ich sehr sexy, da ich die Rute dann beim Schleppen im direkten Blick hätte.

Hmmmm, und wo deponiert mann den Bootskescher griffbereit? Bei den Füßen oder in einem der Rutenhalter? Wo könnte der Fang gelagert werden, ohne dass mann bis nach vorne zur Luke klettern muss? (klar, einen Heilbutt würde ich bis an den Strand ziehen :m ) Abschlagen und Kehlen des Fisches erfolgt im Fußraum oder habt ihr eine querzulegende "Arbeitsplatte"?

@ Dorschi & Fischbox: berichtet doch mal bitte, wie sowas im Einsatz vonstatten geht - danke im Voraus!


----------



## Hardi (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin Karsten,


			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Und, wie teuer war Dein Kajak denn nun?


 
Das SOT von Oceankayak, Typ Drifter Angler mit Sitz und den zwei integrierten Rutenhaltern achterlich - Euro 600,00.



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Lese ja die ganze Zeit interessiert mit, da solch ein Teil auch was für unsere norwegischen Fjorde wäre.


Das habe ich mir auch gedacht und hätte es am liebsten im Mai ausprobiert (mal in den Tiefen mit 30 LBS Rute und so ... ), meinetwegen auch mit Mutterschiff (Mutti im Dinghi und paßt auf Vati im Kayak auf :q ), habe ich gleich wieder verworfen, nachdem bei einer Umbuchung/Änderung der Buchung bei Fjordline sich der Preis für die Fährpassagen exorbitant erhöht hätte - Das neue Preissystem ....



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmm, und wo deponiert mann den Bootskescher griffbereit? Bei den Füßen oder in einem der Rutenhalter?


Die Idee mit einer Milchkiste/Milchkorb und Kunststoffrohren integriert habe ich auch schon auf U.S. Seiten aufgeschnappt. Kann hinten verzurrt werden, ebenfalls auch z.B. eine Kühlbox. In den U.S. gibts Leute die haben eine Hälterungsanlage für Lifebait mit Pumpe auf dem Kayak untergebracht.
Fischgalgen stört beim Paddeln. Ein Gaff könnte ähnlich wie ein Paddel mit einem Paddelhalter untergebracht/befestigt werden. Stelle noch dazu was in den Tread.

Rutenhalter, mein Favorit der Scotty Tripple Rod Holder mit bis zu 3 Rutenhaltern/oder Echolothalter/GPS-halter etc.... und Flashmount zur festen Montage oder auch zum abnhemen.


----------



## Karstein (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Uiiii, dat ging flink! #6

Hab´s eben mal Tanja vorgeschlagen - ihre Antwort: "Ich will lieber ein vernünftiges Boot, auffem Hänger." 

Aber die 600 Euronen sind ´ne faire Ansage, wenn ich bedenke, was ich früher für meine Surfboards blechen durfte.

Man könnte das Kajak in Norge auch zum Ausbringen der Köder missbrauchen - Brandungs- oder Uptiderute an Land, Köder rauspaddeln und draußen versenken, zurückpaddeln und sich´s bequem machen.


----------



## Hardi (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

UUps, falscher Preis. Müßte jetzt nochmal zu Hause nachschauen, glaube waren Euro 750,00.

Die kleineren Modelle sind günstiger.


----------



## Fischbox (2. März 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

|rotwerden 





			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Den selbstgebauten Bug-Rutenhalter von Fischbox finde ich sehr sexy, da ich die Rute dann beim Schleppen im direkten Blick hätte.
> 
> Hmmmm, und wo deponiert mann den Bootskescher griffbereit? Bei den Füßen oder in einem der Rutenhalter? Wo könnte der Fang gelagert werden, ohne dass mann bis nach vorne zur Luke klettern muss? (klar, einen Heilbutt würde ich bis an den Strand ziehen :m ) Abschlagen und Kehlen des Fisches erfolgt im Fußraum oder habt ihr eine querzulegende "Arbeitsplatte"?
> 
> @ Dorschi & Fischbox: berichtet doch mal bitte, wie sowas im Einsatz vonstatten geht - danke im Voraus!





Sehr sexy?!  |rotwerden Da wird sich meinen Rutenhalter aber freuen, falls er das liest. Nee, mal ehrlich so liebevoll wurde er bisher noch nie beschrieben. 

Gefangene Fische werde ich in der Tagesluke lagern. Das ist eine Ladeluke direkt hinter der Einstiegsluke, die man auch während der Tour locker errreichen kann. Die Fische landen dann im hinteren abgeschotteten Stauraum. Damit ich den nicht so einsaue, werde ich vorher noch nach dem Mülleimerprinzip eine große Mülltüte hineinstopfen. Die kann ich später an Land bequem durch die hintere große Hauptladeluke ausladen. 
Über einen Kescher und wo ich den dann hinpacke habe ich mir noch überhaupt keinen Schädel gemacht|kopfkrat . Sollte ich langsam mal machen, denn da ich ja dann doch häufiger mal schleppen werde, ist bestimmt mit verstärktem Mefokontakt zu rechnen.

Das Abschlagen und Kehlen werde ich erst ausprobieren müssen, bevor ich da was zu schreiben kann, denn bisher habe ich leider erst „Trockenübungen“ auf dem Süßwasser machen können. Das war aber auch schon genial....#6 

Ich bin noch am überlegen den Kiel von der Steueranlage zu vergrößern, um die Kippstabilität zu verbessern. Aber erst mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Hardi (18. März 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Habe mir heute einen Paddelhalter und noch eine Sicherung für meine kleine "Gerätekiste" geschustert.
Wie ich das Problem mit dem störendem Paddel beim angeln gelöst habe seht Ihr hier. KLICK


----------



## MxkxFxsh (18. März 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@ Hardi

Klasse gelöst, prima mit einer Hand zubedienen ! :m


----------



## Berat (20. März 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



			
				Hardi schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Mario,
> scheine ich ja nicht der Einzige an der Ostküste zu sein.
> 
> Selbst das größte Kanu wiegt keine 40 KG und ist auf dem Autodach mit einer relativ günstigen Halterung zu transportiren. Das Ding hebe ich auch noch alleine vom Dach und trage es zum Wasser. Da ich ja nun seit einem 3/4 Jahr auf dem Land lebe hätte ich auch Platz das relativ lange Kajak zu lagern.
> ...





Hallo Hardi, warum nimmst du dann kein herkömmliches, geklinkertes Boot: 32 Kg Leergewicht, L 251 cm, B 132 cm, H 56 cm, Zuladung 180 Kg, aus Polypropylen? Das kannst du bei minus 8 Grad die Steilküste ´runterschmeißen und es bleibt heil. Seetüchtiger als Kajaks ist es allemal und du kannst Heizmittel mitnehmen; drinnen ist auch noch Platz für 8-10 Leberwurststullen. Außerdem kannst du bei Bedarf außen einen Schlauch montieren, um Tragkraft und Kippstabilitätzu erhöhen (man kann dann auf dem Süllrand stehen).


----------



## Hardi (20. März 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin Berat,
habe schon mal in meiner Jugend mit einem Opti angefangen, die Dinghis sind dann aber über die Jahre größer geworden, dann wurden sie getrailert, größere Motoren .... |rolleyes Heute Chartere ich, falls ich lust habe und es mit meiner leider knappen Freizeit verinbaren kann.
Möchte mich ein wenig mehr mit dem Schleppen beschäftigen und habe natürlich auch Lust auf was neues (und Bewegeung baruche ich auch).
Die Mobilität, auch auf dem Wasser ist größer mit einem Kajak als mit einem Boot zum Paddeln. Und mit einem Motor .... weiß ich was geschieht ...
die Dinghis sind dann aber über die Jahre größer geworden, dann kahmen sie auf einen Trailer, größere Motoren ....  Dejavu ??


----------



## Hardi (24. März 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Habe noch ein paar links zu Extrem-Kayakangel Filmchen gefunden.

klick und klick2 und klick3

oder bei www.bigwatersedge.com klick4  und klick5


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. März 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Wahnsinn !! #6 
Da kann man voll süchtig werden.
2m Wellen, na und, raus und Spassssss haben.
Das nenn ich Hardcore-Angler. :m


----------



## Hardi (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Wollte mal Laut von mir geben.
Meine Angelsaison mit dem Sot Kayak ist schon lange eröffnet und ich bin schon ein paar mal mit dem Drifter Angler and der Ostseeküste unterwegs gewesen, und das auch noch erfolgreich :q . 
Gestern gab es mit 4 Windstärken landigem Wind, an der Ostseeküste auch etwas ruppigere Umstände und Wellen. Beim Paddeln gegen an liefen schon einige Wellen über die Luke. Kein Problem und dicht hält sie auch.
Ich bin begeistert von dem Kajak und mit der Stabilität mehr als zufrieden.

Unbeding muß ein Driftanker/Driftsack her, um bei den gestrigen Umständen das Angeln zu erleichtern. Ich konnte mich gestern seitwärts auf das Kajak setzen um neben dem Paddel (an einer Sicherung) und dem Fischgalgen (mit Fisch :q )  noch meine beiden Beine als Driftbremse ins Wasser halten.
Stabilitätsprobleme hatte ich keine.
Der Muskelkater vom Paddeln kündigt sich auch schon an ...

Der Paddelhalter funktionier einwandfrei.

Der zusätzliche Rutenhalter von Scotty hat den Deutschen Boden noch nicht erreicht.

Über eine Ankervorrichtung für den Anker oder Treibanker mache ich mir noch gedanken, habe aber schon eine Idee fixiert (Bedienung aus dem Kockpit - Lauf des Ankerseils über Heck oder Bug), alles nur geklaut, habe ich auf U.S. webseiten gefunden.

Eine kleinere Luke im Kockpit um zu überprüfen, ob Wasser genommen wurde und mit Handpumpe, werde ich auch noch in Angriff nehmen. Die Teile und die Luke bekomme ich problemlos in Hamburg.


----------



## Hardi (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hallo,

habe mir eine Transportkiste mit Rutenhaltern für das Yak gebaut.

Wie ich das gemacht habe seht Ihr hier. Klick mich

Der Scotty-Rutenhalter ist leider noch nicht da.
Ich werde mir an meine Schleppruten noch jeweils einen Kreuzschlitz bauen. Die beiden fest installierten Rutenhalter haben unten eine Führung eingearbeitet. So könnten die Ruten sich nicht mehr verdrehen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MxkxFxsh (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Jau prima gemacht. #6 

Aber sehe ich das richtig, das Du beim Schleppen die Ruten im Rücken hast, also Dich immer umdrehen musst um zu sehen ob ein Biss erfolgt?
Also wenn dann ein Biss erfolgt, die Paddel weglegen, sich halb umdrehen, Rute aus der Halterung nehmen und dann erst auf den Biss reagieren können.
Sorry wenn ich was falsch gesehen hab.
Kann man da nicht irgendwas machen das die Rute wenigstens vor einem ist??
Der Griff dahin ist doch einfacher und vorallem das Beobachten der Rute !


----------



## Hardi (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Jo Mike,
ist nervig. Ich fische Multis mit Knarre beim Schleppen, kann ja nicht ewig den Kopf nach hinten verdrehen. So habe ich wenigstens ein akustisches Signal. Mit Multi greifen ..., "Sicherung lösen" etc. geht das noch recht schnell. Bin noch ganz gut beweglich in der Hüfte.
Aber das ist "KEIN DAUERZUSTAND". |uhoh: 
Der Rutenhalter (3 Bar) von Scotty, für die Montage im Blickfeld :g  , ist bestellt. Die kommen aber nicht an den Laden mit dem Dingens und den Montageteilen. :v 
Die Schleppruten möchte ich in Zukunft im Blick haben. Da geht es mir genau so wie Dir.:q 
Aber was bleibt mir übrig, ich fahre trotzdem auf's Wasser :q und warte immer noch auf den Anruf, dass der Scotty da ist.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## oh-nemo (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Mike,ein schönes Kajak hast Du Dir gegönnt #6 

Hardi,hört sich gut an was Du über Dein Yak schreibst.

Wie steigt Ihr denn eigentlich ein,ich kenn das ja nur
vom Bootsteg.

Ich freu mich schon Eure Yak´s mal in Echt zu sehen


----------



## Hardi (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin moin oh-nemo,
ich wässere am Strand. Habe eine Wathose an (jetzt natürlich eine Atmungsaktive) und Watstiefel. Ich setze mich in das Yak und drehe mich und meine Beine in das Yak. Fertich ist.
Sitze auch oftmals beim Angeln mit den Beinen auf einer Seite im Wasser, oder eines rechts und das andere links (auch zum Abkühlen  ). Habe da mit meinem SoT noch keine Stabilitätsprobleme gehabt.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Wollte noch mal den Link zu einem Teaser reinstellen.
Der Tarpon rammt wohl das Kajak ...;+ Klickst Du hier.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MxkxFxsh (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Fantastisch dieses Video !#6 
Angeln direkt beim Fisch, nen halben Meter tiefer und man wäre in Augenhöhe der Fische. :m


----------



## Hardi (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Der Teaser läßt mein Herz auch höher schlagen. Das wär doch mal was für einen Urlaub :g  . So ein wenig im flachen Wasser rumpaddeln und mit den Tarpons ringen.:k  Bei den ganzen ausschlitzern wäre es aber sicherer einen Helm zu tragen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MxkxFxsh (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Bei den Ausschlitzern würde ich lieber nen neuen Haken aufziehen, zB nen schönen Einzelhaken. :m


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

boah das muss n geiles fischen sein :l


----------



## Dorschminister (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hallo zusammen,
was mich ja mal brennend intressiert welchen Köder kann man zum schleppen im sot benutzen ? 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Hardi (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin Steffen,
ich schleppe  mit 2 Ruten, mit kleineren Rapalas oder Nilsmaster und Deeprunnern. Alle Wobler in floating, damit sich beim Drill eines Fisches der Wobler der anderen Rute nicht festhängt, sondern aufschwimmt. Da ich auch nicht allzu zügig Paddel, laufen die Deeprunner auch nicht zu tief.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dorschminister (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hallo Thomas,
na das ging ja fix mit der Antwort danke hierfür. Ich lese diesen fred schon seit einiger Zeit und bin höchst intressiert, zur Zeit bin ich im BB unterwegs, doch so wie ich das hier lese und auch in den Videos sehen konnte erhöht sich der Aktionsradius ja gewaltig. Wenn der recht hohe Preis mich nicht so sehr abschrecken würde dann wäre ich wohl auch schon im Besitz eines sot-Kajak.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## troutcontrol (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

moin,

nachdem ich nun auch noch mein anti-nebel-muffensausen-gps montiert habe, kann ich stolz berichten, daß es sogar funktioniert und zur frage, wie schnell man denn mit einem yak unterwegs ist, mitteilen:
6 km/h reisegeschwindigkeit!!

( ohne gegenwind, ohne rückenwind, ohne schleppköder etc.)

ich muss dringend zur ostsee!!!

gruss aus berlin


----------



## Hardi (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Habe mich am Sonnabend mit ein paar Boardies bei Damp zum "Plattfischangeln" getroffen.
War zu viel Welle, hat leider nicht hingehauen. Als ich schon mal da oben in Schwansen war, bei Kaiswerwetter und super warmen Ostseewasser am Strand, habe ich gleich ein (zu langes) Sonnnenbad am Beach genommen und Kenterübungen und Einsteigen in das Sot Yak geübt. Hahä, mein Yak ist alles andere als instabil. Einen fetten Sonnenbrand habe ich mir natürlich auch geholt. Hat mir rieseigen Spaß gemacht.

Der Korb funktioniert gut, bin ja mal kurz rausgepaddelt mit Angelplünn und wieder rein. Aber irgendwie könnte der Korb doch ein wenig größer sein.

@Troutcontrol, bin mal gespannt auf Deine Antinebelkonstruktion. Da mein GPS im Yak ja auch immer rumkullert, ist auch bei mir eine Lösung fällig. Denke auch zusätzlich über einen kleinen Kompass nach.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@troutcontrol,
ich habe beim Paddeln zwei ruten im schlepp'. 6 KM/H ist schon richtig fix ..., beim schleppen eier ich richtig rum, und da habe ich auch für 400 Meter verholen eine Rute raus. Auf Dorsch an der Küste immer vielversprechend und Abwechslung bei den Bissen gibt es auch.

@Dorschminister,
falls Du mit der Familie auch mal Baden gehst, PN mich doh mal an. Wir sind ja nur 15 KM auseinander. Könntest das Sot Yak ja mal beim Planschen in der Badehose in baltischen Gewässern testen... Bin auf eine kühle Badeerfrischung nach Feierabend eigentlich auch immer zu haben.
Gruß aus dem Norden ...


----------



## troutcontrol (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

moin, 

werde mich am samstag mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit in dahme / dahmeshöved rumtreiben. wer also lust hat hat, sich so ein yak ´mal anzusehen: herzlich gerne!

tiefes wasser ist nicht weit, dorsche beissen damit hoffentlich auch...

gruss aus berlin


----------



## Hardi (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Komme am Samstag mit dem Yak gerne Längsseite.
Pack' Dir auf alle Fälle eine Badehose und Sonnenblocker mit ein und reichlich Softdrinks.
Die Ostsee hat Badewärme :g 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Falls morgen noch jemand Lust hat.
Badehose, Handtuch und Sonnencreme sind von Nöten ...

Klickst Du Morgen SoT Yak Tag in Dahme.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Troutcontrol und ich waren am Sonnabend unterwegs.
Hier gibt es einen Kurzbericht.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hardi bist du der, der in Sierksdorf immer auf den 100m Marke den Strand hoch und runter paddelt?


----------



## Hardi (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hallo smellslikefish,
nö, der bin ich nicht. Bin in Sierksdorf noch nie gewesen, und ein wenig mehr traue ich mir doch schon zu.

Lohnt sich das dort denn, in 100 Metern dort zu Paddeln und zu fischen ? Falls ja höre ich gerne ... und sonst auch.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin Hardy!

Weiss nicht ob es sicht lohnt. Hab im Frühjahr halt desöfteren jemanden dort mit dem Kajak schleppen sehen, der is wiegesagt immer hoch und runter den Strand genau da wo man als Watangler nicht mehr hinkommt, selbst mit gewaltwürfen.
Habe nicht gesehen dass er mal gefangen hat, fands nur ne interessante Aktion...
Der hatte auch so eine gelbe Plastikschüssel wie du.


----------



## Hardi (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



			
				smellslikefish schrieb:
			
		

> Der hatte auch so eine gelbe Plastikschüssel wie du.


Jo gelbe Plastikschüsseln sind cool, obwohl - im Moment sind das eher Gelbe Rapskäfermagneten und eher uncool.
Das mit dem schleppen funktioniert ganz gut. 
Habe bis jetzt leider nur Dorsch und Beifang Horni gehabt.
Auf den silbernen Beifang mit Fettflosse warte ich noch.|rolleyes 
Ist aber schon klar auf was der gelbe Kajak-Kolege in Sierksdorf aus war.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hi Hardi!

Dorsche beim Schleppen? Wie geht das denn? Schleppst du eher grundnah? Ich war ja schon oft Watangeln auf Mefo, und ich hatte nie nen Dorsch als Beifang im oberen bzw. mittleren Wasserbereich, immer nur wenn ich den Wobbler gezielt auf Dorsch über den Grund hab hüpfen lassen...
Also einen Köder eher oben und eine eher unten geführt?


----------



## Hardi (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin smellslikefish,
ich schleppe mit Deeprunnern, die so bei einer Tiefe von 3-4 Metern beim Schleppen mit dem Yak laufen. Wenn ich schneller werde, laufen die auch evtl. noch tiefer, werde ich langsamer laufen die weniger Tief oder ihn nehme die standardt Rapalas oder Nilsmaster. In Küstennähe habe ich ja meist nur 2,5 - 5 Meter Tiefe.
Habe aber auch Bisse im Mittelwasser von Dorschen gehabt, nicht nur am-/knapp über Grund.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Ich habe letzten Samstag ja mal wieder Lehrgeld gezahlt.....
Den Haken bis zum Bogen im Ringfinger, beim verstauen des Ankers und der aufgeschossenen Schnur ..
Troutcontrol war da schon weiter#6 . Er hat die Ankerschnur und die Schnur des Treibankers schon aufgerollt, auf einen dieser "Wickelvorrichtungen" vom Lenkdrachenfliegen. Und das Teil in einer sagenhaften Größe.

Das habe ich natürlich sofort kopiert. Die sagenhafte Größe der Wickelvorrichtung habe ich in HH leider nicht gefunden.
Aber die hier tun es auch, gibt es sie auch in verschiedenen Breiten.

Ich habe als Ankerschnur ca 40 Meter drauf, die erwartete 3 x fache Länge der maximalen Ankertiefe.

(Die Dinger eignen sich auch hervorragen zum Aufwickeln von "Fliegenschnur"). Und für Euro 1,80 sind die auch noch erschwinglich.

Ich sehe eigentlich nur Vorteile,
a. Eine aufgeschossene Schnur verheddert sich beim wegfiehren, diese hier nicht.
b. geordneter und übersichtlicher Transport und Handhabung (z.B. keine versteckten Depprunner mit 2 Drillingen in dem Tampen ..#q )

Ich habe vor der Fixierung am Kajak noch einen stärkeren Gummizug geschaltet. Das dämpft und schont das Material (Das Yak und die Ösen und Kauschen).
Ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass beim Kajak das gleiche wie beim Dinghi und Kleinboot gilt. Den Anker oder den Treibanker/Driftstop/Driftsack niemals Mittschffs zu fixieren. Das erhöht die Kentergefahr. Am besten achterlich oder vorne fixieren.

Das ist auch der Grund warum ich solange mit der Anker-/Treibankervorrichtung warte, und weil ich noch im Kajak bohren muß... Und das wird wohl überlegt sein.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (4. August 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin Thomas,
auch ich habe diesen Thread mit großem Interesse verfolgt! Da ich auch im nächsten Jahr wieder meinen Urlaub an der Ostseeküste Dänemarks verbringen werde und ich sowieso immer dicht unter Land fische, interessiert mich so ein Teil schon enorm. Ich meine...das mit meinem Schlauchi mit AB war schon in Ordnung und hat auch ne Menge Spaß gemacht, aber das tägliche slippen und der Transport vom Ferienhaus zum Wasser und zurück war schon teilweise nervig. Außerdem wohne ich ja im Binnenland und hier gibt es viele schöne Seen, auf denen das Angeln nur von muskelbetriebenen Booten aus erlaubt ist.
Deshalb ein paar Fragen:

- kann man das Kajak einigermaßen gut schultern und es ca. 100m zum Strand tragen, oder gibt es sowas wie einen Slipwagen dafür?

- ist die Sitzposition bequem genug für einen etwa 3-stündigen Tripp, oder schlafen einem die Beine ein?

- kann man notfalls problemlos auch im tiefen Wasser wieder "auf"steigen?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. August 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@ lagerfehltrolle

Sieh Dir mal auf der Ersten Seite dieses Themas die Links an.
Da werden bestimmt Deine Fragen beantwortet. :m


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (4. August 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> @ lagerfehltrolle
> 
> Sieh Dir mal auf der Ersten Seite dieses Themas die Links an.
> Da werden bestimmt Deine Fragen beantwortet. :m


 
Oups...die habe ich wohl in der Begeisterung "überlesen".|kopfkrat 

THX!#6


----------



## Hardi (4. August 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin Martin,

- das Ocean Kayak Drifter ist 390 cm lang und 83 cm Breit - wiegt ca. 23-24 Kilo. Es lässt sich aleine ohne Hilfsmittel nur unbequem tragen. Es geht auf hundert Meter, aber dann mußt Du das Yak am Wasser aufriggen.
Am besten am Auto aufriggen. Mit zwei Mann unproblematisch, einer vorne und einer hinten, zu transportieren.
Alternativ ein Wagen oder ähnliches. Gibt es z.B. von Eckla und/oder Prijon - oder selbstgebaut. Ich habe meinen alten Eckla/Sportex Beachrolli etwas modifiziert. Ich fixiere das Yak mit Spanngurten und Rigge es auf dem Rolli auf. Danach schön gemütlich mit einer Hand, Rolle ich das Yak zum Strand. Auf dem Sand muß ich schon etwas mehr ziehen, aber das ist alles lächerlich. Den Rolli verstaue ich anschließend wieder im Auto. 
Ich habe gerade einen Rolli gefunden der sich ratz-fatz wieder zerlegen läßt und unproblematisch in der Kayak-Luke zu verstauen ist.

- Platz ist im meinem Kayak. Ich finde mit 196 cm Körpergröße eine gute Postition. Würde meine Länge als das Maximum für dieses Yak bezeichnen. Der Komfort häng nicht zuletzt von dem Sitz ab. Je höher die Lehne ist, umso höher ist der Sitzkomfort.
Beim Angeln lasse ich die Beine auch mal rechts und links im Wasser, oder setze mich auf die Seite uns lasse beide Beine ins Wasser Baumeln.

- Habe natürlich in diesem super Sommer und dem warmen Wasser Kenter- und Einstiegsübungen gemacht. In Badehose und mit Feststoff-Schwimmhilfe. Das umdrehen des Yaks, nach dem Durchkentern war unproblematisch. Der Einstieg in Badehose war, für mich als 38 Jährigen und Sportlichen Menschen, unproblematisch. Wie sich das ganze mit einer "vollen" Wathose verhält habe ich noch nicht getestet.
Hierzu möchte ich noch anmerken, daß ich mir gerade einen "Long-John" fürs Kajak bestellt habe - aus Neopren. Werde nach erhalt und Test auch hierzu was Schreiben, auch in Bezug auf das Wiedereinsteigen.
Hier mal der Link zu dem "Long-John" von Hiko, kommen natürlich noch Neoprenschuhe dazu. Klick

Gruß Thomas


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (4. August 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin Thomas,
danke vielmals für diese wirklich detaillierten Infos. Besonders hilfreich fand ich den Hinweis darauf, daß man auch nach einer leichten "Havarie" wieder "aufsteigen" kann!#6 
Einen leichten Trolly habe ich noch und könnte ihn dem entsprechend zurechtbasteln. Ich werde mich demnächst nochmal per PN wegen Händler etc. bei Dir melden.


----------



## Hardi (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Für mich halte ich es nicht für notwendig, aber ich wollte kurz mal einen Link zu dem Tema Stabilisatoren fürs Kajak setzen. 
Hier seht Ihr die Kayak-stabilisatoren von Scotty.
http://www.scottypaddlesports.com/pages/stabilizer.html

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Der Hersteller meines Kayaks hat ein neues Angelkayak auf dem Markt.
Das Oceankayak "Prowler Big Game", hat noch mehr Zuladung, ist noch breiter als mein "Drifter" und hat ein wenig mehr features. Die Ladefläche hinter dem Sitz ist enorm gross ! Sieht für mich nach einem extrem stabilem Kayak aus.

Klickt Ihr  Oceankayak Prowler Big Game

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Locke (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Mensch Hardi,

bei Gelegenheit muss ich mir das bei Dir mal ansehen!
Ich finde die Stabilisatoren insbesondere fürs jerken intessant, wo eine aufrechte Position von Vorteil ist.

#6  Danke für die Info.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Dorschminister (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@ Locke..... ich bin in den Genuss einer Probefahrt mit Hardis Yak gekommen und seitdem steht für mich fest das ich auch mir ein Yak zu legen werde, sicherlich dieses Jahr noch.


----------



## Hardi (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin Locke,
bin, wenn der Dorsch wieder "unter Land ist", auch öfter an der Ostholsteinischen Küste unterwegs. Ich sage mal Bescheid.
Einer Tour zusammen, Du mit Belly, liegt Dir, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, aber nicht so, oder ? #t 

Noch mal ein paar Bilder, so wie es jetzt aussieht .., auch mal mit Schwesteryak  

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Auch Taucher nutzen die SoTs als Fortbewegungsmittel und Basis. Hier mal ein gefährliches Filmchen von Pacific Exibitions - blue water hunting.
Die Yaks sind aber nur nebensächlich auszumachen.
Klickt Ihr hier.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Jan77 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Geiles Video, Thomas.

Wie währe es denn damit nächstes jahr auf Hitra??


----------



## Fischbox (5. November 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin#h 

Am Donnerstag war ich mit Boardie "Hanhjr" auf der Hanseboot. Objekt der Begierde waren natürlich die Sots. Als wir dann in der Kanuhalle waren machte sich Ernüchterung breit. Nix zu sehen von Sots#c . Naja, weiter gedackelt und bei den Surfern bekamen wir dann ganz unerwartet doch noch ein Sot zu sehen.  Dann allerdings gleich den Mercedes unter den Sots. Ein "Hobie Outback" mit Fußantrieb. Mit den Maßen von 370cm Länge und 84cm Breite und sehr vielen nützlichen Details hat es uns mehr als begeistert. Leider hat nes aber auch einen mehr als stolzen Preis mit 1700 €. 

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von dem geilen Teil...


----------



## Fischbox (5. November 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Zu den Details:

-selbstlenzend mit 3 Öffnungen
-Paddelhalterungen beidseitig
-sehr bequemer Sitz
-4 Angelrutenhalter
-große Stauräume mit funktionalen Öffnungen im Bootskörper
-große Stauräume auf dem Boot an Bug und Heck
-Handsteuereung der Steuerpinne 
-Steuerpinne wird per Hebel auf - und abgesenkt
-Fußantrieb ist mit 3 Handgriffen in 10 Sekunden demontiert
-große Ablagefläche für Gerätebox
-sehr praktischer Griff für den Wiedereinstieg bei Kenterung

...hab bestimmt was vergessen, aber das Ding war echt beeindruckend.


----------



## Regentaucher (5. November 2006)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Jo, das Hobie ist schon ein feines Teilchen:q  Ein Kumpel von mir hatte es vor kurzem bekommen und ich durfte auch schon Probe fahren...

Erster Eindruck - extrem schnell dank dem Fussantrieb. Wenn du dann noch die Paddel dazu nimmst - kann die Mama Wasserskifahren Auf Se + Mefos wahrscheinlich ideal.

Man hat die Hände zum Angeln frei, ist aber auch etwas kippeliger als die SoT`s von Wilderness wie ich finde. Schönes Kajak, aber auch sehr teuer...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hi,
ich wollt mal fragen, was sich inzwischen getan hat?
Habe dieses Video gefunden, wo einer vom Kajak aus auf Makrele angelt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVtHTUAXfLs

Was ist das denn für ein Boot, welches doch verwendet wird?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Super Video.
Klasse!

Ist zwar nen Dorade aber macht absolut nichts.


----------



## Hardi (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin Thilo,
schöner Film!
War diesen Sommer beinahe auch so warm an der Ostsee, aber einen Mahimahi konnte ich leider nicht erwischen.  
Das ist auch ein SOT von Oceankayak, ich tippe mal auf ein Ocean Kayak "Scrambler XT Angler".

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Da wir gerade beim Tema "Schleppen" sind,
möchte ich noch ein paar Bilder von dem Scotty Rutenhalter einstellen.
Bestehend aus 
- einer Plattform mit drei Multirollenhaltern, wobei ich nur zwei benötige,
- einer Verlängerungsstange
- und einem Stopfen, mit Deckel und unten geschlossen/dicht.

Das ganze Gebilde werde ich fest in den Rumpf einlassen und muß natürlich eine passende Bohrung vornehmen, und nochmal zusätzlich Abdichten. Bei dem Mistwetter komme ich nur leider nicht dazu.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@ Hardi: Danke für den Input! Gibt es die Boote auch in Deutschland zu kaufen? Laufen die eigentlich auch so gut und schnell geradeaus wie ein geschlossenes Seekajak und sind diese SOT-Kajak auch ähnlich richtungsstabil wie die bekannten Seekajaks, beispielsweise das Seayak von Prijon? Sind die SOT sehr empfindlich bei Wellengang?

@ Mike: Ich meine schon, dass das eine Makrele ist, kann mich natürlich auch irren. Doraden sehen für mich ganz anders aus, meist silber, schmaler und hochrückiger Körper, wie Brassen halt.


----------



## Hardi (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Das ist ein Dorado / Dolphin-fish/ Mahi Mahi - soll ein toller Sportfisch sein wie auch ein begehrter Speisefisch!
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Regentaucher (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hallo Hardi, klasse Idee mit dem Rutenhalter - somit kann man diesen beim Transport abnehmen....)


----------



## Hardi (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin Thilo,


			
				Thilo (NRW);1418979Gibt es die Boote auch in Deutschland zu kaufen?[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz und bündig, JA gibt es.
> Oftmals müssen die SOTs aber auch erst bestellt werden. Ich habe hier einen Anbieter in Norddeutschland der einige auf Lager hatte/hat und ich auch diverse SOTs begutachten konnte. Die Kaufentscheidung viel bei mir dann nach 10 Minuten und ich schwirrte mit dem Ocean Kayak Drifter in der Angler Edition auf dem Dach wieder ab. Ich schicke Dir eine PN, mußt dann mal checken welche Modelle eventuell zu liefern wären.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



Regentaucher schrieb:


> Hallo Hardi, klasse Idee mit dem Rutenhalter - somit kann man diesen beim Transport abnehmen....)


Ja darauf habe ich bedonders geachtet. Der Scotty "standard" Aadapter steht doch hervor und würde beim Transport des Yaks auf dem Autodach, durch das Hervorstehen, beim Be- und endladen doch stören.
Dieser Versenkte Adapter macht kein Problem und ist bei richtigem Einbau auch absolut Wasserdicht, also auch kein Schwachpunkt bei der Übernahme von Wasser oder gar bei eimem Kentern.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Berat (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Ich hatte keinen Nerv, den ganzen Thread daraufhin zu überprüfen, ob dieser Link auch schon drin ist: http://www.kayaksportfishing.com/rigged_kayaks_1.htm
Da  sind die Dinger voll aufgeriggt zum Angeln, dass jeder Flugzeugträger neidisch wird ...


----------



## blauen (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hallo Miteinander
Bin auf der Suche nach einem SoT.Hat jemand vielleicht ne Adresse wo es Gebrauchte gibt.Habe in meinem BB mehr Angst als Vaterlandsliebe.Man ist im Notfall einfach zu langsam.

Petri blauen#h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@ Berat

Jau das stimmt, sind aufgerödelt wie sonstwas.
Aber ich denke die brauchen das auch, die sind doch Kilometer weit weg vom Land und haben sogar ne Kühlbox mit kalten Getränken an Board.
Musst Dir mal die Videos dazu reinziehn, das sagt alles. Auch was die an Fisch fangen.

Egal .... Spass haben.


----------



## Hardi (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin blauen,
mit gebrauchten SoT Kayaks dürftest Du wenig Erfolg hier in Deutschland haben. So verbreitet sind die nämlich noch nicht. Ich könnte Dir aber eine Adresse eines Händlers in Hamburg geben. Leider Kann ich Dein zu Hause geographisch nicht zuordenen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## toddy (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Sehr Unglaublich was sich hier abgespielt haben muss!
Die waren wohl auch mit min. 5 Kajaks unterwegs ,denn wenn Du allleine bist glaubt dir das eh keiner!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRl3FPrqoDE&mode=related&search=
Mfg.


----------



## blauen (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Danke Thomas
Ich komme aus dem schönen Münsterland.Bis Hamburg ist es doch noch ziemlich weit.Habe im Internet schon ein paar Händler gefunden,kann mich aber noch nicht entscheiden welches SoT denn in Frage kommt. Die mit Tretantieb sehen schon gut aus aber bei dem Preis  muß ich erst auf einen Lottogewinn warten. 

Gruß Blauen
|wavey:


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hallo,  :m 
ich möchte mal diesen thread wieder nach oben holen und Euch Experten fragen, was Ihr von diesem Kajak als "Angel-Kajak" haltet. Ich glaube, es ist wohl zum Fischen geeignet, wenn man es entsprechend "umbaut". Dann ist es ja auch eigentlich vom Preis richtig günstig. Hat einer von Euch schon Erfahrung mit diesem Teil ?

Eingesetzt werden soll es auf Kanälen und größeren Seen (z.B. Scharmützelsee) und dicht unter Land auf der Ostsee (vielleicht 200 - 300 Meter raus). 

Text und Bild sind aus dem Katalog:

*Bic Bilbao | Sit on Top Kajak*
Der BILBAO ist ein universell einsetzbares Sport-Kajak. Die sehr gute Spurtreue und enorme Kippstabilität erleichtern das Erlernen der Fahrtechnik. Der schnelle Rumpf macht den BILBAO geeignet für Touren auf dem Meer, Seen und Flüssen - gemütlich oder sportlich. Das ergonomische Cockpit zusammen mit der optionalen Rückenlehne sorgt für entspanntes und ermüdungsfreies Sitzen. Ein Gepäcknetz und zusätzliche Gepäckgurte ermöglichen eine sichere und einfache Befestigung von Ausrüstung wie Tauch- oder Angelequipment. Der Bilbao ist unsinkbar, selbstlenzend und mit einer umlaufenden Halteleine versehen: sicher ist sicher! Ein weiteres Plus: einfacher Transport durch kurze Bauweise und geringes Gewicht 

Länge 300 cm | Breite 78 cm | Gewicht 21 kg | Zuladung 120 kg | Material PE
Ausstattung: Flaschenhalter | Gepolsterter Sitz | Fußrasten | Auswechselbare Puffer | selbstlenzend | Gummierte Tragegriffe | Gepäckgurte | Umlaufende Halteleine Rolle am Heck für leichtes Ziehen über Land

Danke für Eure Meinung #6


----------



## troutcontrol (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

moin,

scheint in etwa die klasse dieses ( http://www.oceankayak.com/kayaks/angler_editions/drifter_angler.html ) modells zu sein, mit dem hardi und ich (leider viel zu selten) auf der ostsee rumschippern. 

von unserer begeisterung für dieses (etwas breitere) teil hatten wir schon berichtet, war schon erstaunlich, dass hardi mit seinen 1,90+ es sogar geschafft hat, auf dem ding zu stehen und faxen zu machen (in badehose, versteht sich).

ob das bei deinem ins auge gefassten modell auch geht? ich weiss es nicht, kann daher weder zu- noch abraten.

gruss aus berlin
martin


----------



## Lukas87 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hallo zusammen,
möchte mich auch mal dazwischentun! Ich hab mir ein gebrauchtes bavaria Amazonas 1 besorgt und will damit aufm Rursee hantieren! Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Es scheint mir relativ kibbelig zu sein und wenn ich mit dem ganzen Angelgerümpel kntere fang ich a zu weinen! Deshalb hab ich mir überlegt Stabilisatoren zb as grossen Abflussrohren gefüllt mit PU-Schum über ein Gestänge mit Riemen anzubringen! Evtl. lassen sich noch Rutenhalter und der Echo-geber befestigen! as haltet ihr davon? Irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit Stabilisatoren? Wird die Wendigkeit abei extrem beeinflüsst oder ist das zu verkraften? Mir ist klar, dass ich dadurch langsamer werde, aber beim Schleppen auf Hecht kommt es wohl weniger auf die Geschwindigkeit an! Die Dinger, die ich beim googeln gefunden hab waren mir zu teuer, bzw würden die beim Paddeln stören! Also bitte ich um Geistesblitze, Erfahrungen und mögl. Kritikpunkten an meiner Idee!!!

ach ja: Hab ich das in dem Video richtig gesehen, dass sich ein Seelöwe an dem gerade gebissenen fisch festgebissen hat?|scardie: 

MfG  Lukas


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Lukas87,
meinst Du die aufblasbaren Ausleger mit zwei Meter Länge und 30 Zentimeter Durchmesser ?   Da habe ich auch schon mit spekuliert. Zusätzlich zur Bootbreite von ca. 70 cm noch 60 hinzu - da ist wohl nicht mehr viel mit paddeln. Und ein Ausleger, wie man ihn manchmal an Booten aus - was weiss ich wo - sieht., den traue ich nicht so richtig.
Darum habe ich ja auch nach einem extra breiten Kajak geschaut. Die "sit in" Teile sollen ja kippstabiler sein. Wird wohl auch so stimmen, aber funzen die auch bei 3 Meter Länge (ohne Seekajak zu sein) auf der Ostsee (also dicht im Küstenbereich)?
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn hier mal einer mit uns "Klartext redet!

Burkhard


----------



## Hardi (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin Burkhard,
am besten Du testest das Yak mal aus. Ich kenne es nicht und kann nichts dazu sagen.
Am besten mal mit Feststoffweste in Badehose probepaddeln und heraus finden, ob es für Dich genug Stabilität besitzt.

Es gibt Ausleger für Kayaks. Ich erinnere mich, auf der Seite von Scotty welche im Programm gesehen zu haben. Auf Erfahrung mit Auslegern an meinem Yak kann ich nicht zurückgreifen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@ Hardi

Warum in Badehose??
Da kann man sich ja prima drin bewegen und auch an Board gut reagieren.
Ich bin der Meinung man sollte das in voller Anglermontur probieren, da ist man doch lange nicht so agil. Gerade das bring doch Info wie es auf nem Kajak aussieht und was man darauf kann und was nicht mehr.

In ner Badehose mach ich doch mal schnell ne Bewegung die ich vielleicht in einer Neoprenhose kaum noch ausführen kann.

Meine es positiv ! #h


----------



## Lukas87 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hi!
Das bei oder von Scotty hab ich gesehen aber das ist nicht mehr verfügbar! Ausserdem sieht das für mich eher nach Behinderung aus! Was meint ihr denn zu meiner Abfluss Überlegung? Wo würdet ihr das anbrinen? Vorne, hinten oder sogar etwas verkürzt  vorn und hinten?
Gruss Lukas


----------



## Hardi (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin Mike,
meine ersten bewußt herbei geführten Kenterungen, habe ich in Badehose vorgenommen.   War darauf gemünzt.
Und immer an die Schwimmweste denken !
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@ Hardi

Ja schon klar, kann ich nachvollziehen aber .... schon bewußt gekentert mit Wathose, Jacke und dergleichen.
Denn wenn kentern passiert, passiert es doch beim Angeln.

Ich habe es bei meinem Luftkajak nocht nicht probiert und werde es auch nicht, denn ich muss äusserste Gewalt anwenden damit ich kentere.
Hatte beim letzten Treffen in Pelzerhaken nicht mal ne Rettungsweste an, gerade ich als Sicherheitsfanatiker. :q


----------



## Hardi (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



MikeFish schrieb:


> Ich habe es bei meinem Luftkajak nocht nicht probiert und werde es auch nicht, denn ich muss äusserste Gewalt anwenden damit ich kentere.


 
Stelle Dich doch mal bei 3 Windstärken rein. 

Ohne Rettungsweste geht gar nicht. |krach: Du bist ein Wasserfahrzeug, hast die Rettungsweste und sogar eine Taschenlampe mit zu führen.

Ich werde mit meiner Wathose und meiner Automatikweste keine Schwimmversuche unternehmen. Das ist und bleibt eine Rettungsweste. Auch bin ich, wenn ich mit einer Wathose fahre, durch eine Sicherungsleine mit dem Yak verbunden.!

Bin aber schon ganz fix beim Ein- und Aussteigen, da ich im letzten Jahr auch das Yak vor anker liegend als Plattform zum Schnorcheln genommen habe. :q 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hardi,
was hast Du denn für eine Wathose? Ist das so ein Teil komplett zum Watangeln (also mit Stiefel) oder ist das mehr eine Kajakhose ? Ich frage das, weil ich selber noch nicht weiss, wie ich aufs Kajak komme ohne nasse Füße und mit einer echten Wathose wollte ich eigentlich auch nicht rumschippern.
Ich dachte da wirklich eher an eine Kajakhose mit Füßlingen dran (falls es so etwas gibt) und dann daran wasserfestes Schuhwerk.
Funktioniert so etwas ?
Burkhard


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@ Gleissberg

Ins Kajak ein- und wieder austeigen ohne nasse Füsse zu bekommen???
Sag mir mal bescheid wie Du das hingekriegt hast.;+ 
Ich meine aber vom Strand aus starten und wieder zurück.




@ Hardi

Wenn ich in meinem Luftkajak nen Wasserfahrzeug bin, müsste ich auch ne Registriernummer am Kajak haben. Oder nicht ?
Ich dachte ein Wasserfahrzeug ist es wenn es einen fremden Antrieb hab, sprich nen Motor, egal welcher Art der Motor ist.
Nun weiss ich nicht wie das zählt mit einem Festrumpf? Denn Du hast ja ein Festrumpf-Kajak.
Ich persönlich sehe mein Luftkajak nicht als Wasserfahrzeug. Sonst müsste ich noch ne Rundumleuchte und ne Flagge mitschleppen  ....und was weiss ich noch?


----------



## detlefb (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



> Ich persönlich sehe mein Luftkajak nicht als Wasserfahrzeug


das dürfte die Waschpo aber anders sehen.
Eine Taschenlampe sollte man schon dabei haben. Sonst ist man unter Umständen ein paar Teuro ärmer.

Eine Verpflichtung eine Rettungsweste zu tragen oder mit zu führen gibt es bisher auf Seewasserstraßen nicht. 
(In Binnengewässern sieht komplett anders aus. |uhoh: )
Der gesunde Menschenverstand sollte einen dann doch davon überzeugen, eine zu tragen.


----------



## troutcontrol (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

moin Burkhard,
ich trag ´ne ältere atmungsaktive büx mit füsslingen und darüber dann die watstiefel, hardi m.e. auch. 

die kayak-hosen, die ich kenne, waren für das "klassische" yak-fahren und nicht für s.o.t.´s ausgelegt, und daher, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ohne füsslinge, das bringt also eher wenig...

gruss aus berlin
martin


----------



## Hardi (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@Mike,
frag mal die Bellyfahrer, die von der Waschpo kontrolliert wurden, ob sie jetzt der Meinung sind Wasserfahrzeuge zu sein!
Ein Bellyboat zählt auch dazu !
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@ Hardi

Ich wurde schonmal von der WaPo in Dazendorf kontrolliert, da war ich mit dem BB unterwegs.
Siehe da, die sagten mir das das mit dem BB nur eine Schwimmhilfe ist !!!
Fischereischein wollte die sehen mehr nicht.

Ich fragte ab wann man ein Wasserfahrzeug ist, die WaPo sagte mir das wenn ich nen Motor dran hätte wäre ich nen Wasserfahrzeug oder die Bestimmungen eines Bootes mit Festrumpf erfüllen würde.

Tja so ist das mit der WaPo gelaufen.


----------



## Hardi (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin Mike,|wavey:
und nicht nach einer Lichtquelle gefragt worden ?
Glück gehabt und ein paar Euronen gespart.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@ Hardi

Jau denke ich auch.
Mit den BB´s und Kajak´s bewegen wir uns als Angler in einem schmalen Zwischenraum, je nach dem wie die WaPo das auslegt.

Zur Sicherheit und um Euro´s zu sparen werd ich wohl auch alles an Board mitnehmen. Besser ist das und Platz hab ich eh genug.

Hoffe man sieht sich mal auf dem Wasser. :m


----------



## archi69 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hallo Leute!

das isst ja hier ein sehr interessantes Thema, dem schließe ich mich doch gleich an!
Ich selbst spezialisiere mich gerade auf das Angeln vom Kajak aus, das wurde hier ja auch des öfteren diskutiert. Anbei
mal ein kleines Bildchen vom bisherigen Stand.

Und zum Thema Ausleger/Stabilisator kann ich auch gleich was sagen: Ich habs erst ohne probiert, ist schon ziemlich kipplig, insbesondere wenn mann steht und z.B. vertikal angelt oder weite Würfe macht, wobei das aber auch ein bischen am Boot liegt, das ist mit 62 cm nicht allzu breit, wie etwa die wilderness-fishing-kajaks.
Fahren und Schleppen ist dagegen überhaupt kein Problem.

Nun habe ich mir diese Ausleger/Outrigger besorgt, ich kann nur sagen: Top! Jetzt kann ich im Boot richtig "arbeiten", also
werfen usw. ohne die ständige Stabilisationskontrolle. Und
beim Fahren stören sie eigentlich gar nicht, gleiten ganz leicht über das Wasser.

Ohne Frage gehe ich heute aber nicht davon: Wie siehts denn bei den Kajakanglern mit der Montage eines Echolots aus? Da bin ich gerade am Überlegen, wie das am besten funktioniert. 
Müsste ja z.B. ein Einbaugeber, also innen sein, weil einen am Saugnapf draußen dran würde ich als störend ansehen, Krautfahrten, Schilf, Flachwasser usw.

Also, wie siehts bei Euch aus?

Gruß
archi


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hallo Archi69,
die Ausleger sehen ja richtig gut aus. Kannst Du mal so was wie eine kurze Bauanleitung dafür angeben? Ich denke auch, das die Teile einiges bringen.
Nun mal zum Echolot. Ich habe bei einen Kajak - etwa auf der Bootshöhe, wo Dein Kescherstiel in den Kopf mündet - mal gesehen, dass sich da einer eine Querstange aufgebaut hat. An dieser Querstange war ein GPS und auch ein Echolot angeschraubt. Da man nicht mehr sehen konnte, vermute ich, war der Rest irgendwo im Boot. Ach ja, der Geber hing rechts senkrecht an einer Stange an der Bootswand runter. Ich will mal schauen, ob ich mal noch so ein Bild auftreiben kann. Das macht das erklären doch deutlich leichter. Aber vielleicht hat ja hier einer der Kollegen das schon einmal umgesetzt und hat ein Bild davon.

Burkhard


----------



## Hardi (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin,
ich persönlich halte nix von einem Echolot in flachem Wasser, wegen der eventuellen Scheuchwirkung des Signales. Ist aber meine rein persönliche Meinung.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hardi,
ich würd`s schon benutzen wollen. Dabei käme es aber bei mir nur darauf an, Kanten etc. zu finden. Dann würde ich's direkt wieder abschalten. Mit der Scheuchwirkung dürftest Du wohl recht haben.
Burkhard


----------



## archi69 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin Burkhard,

die Ausleger sind Fertige von Prijon, kosten 175 Euro, das ist schon ne Menge für das bißchen Plastikzeug, aber für den Spaß und die Sicherheit war es mir das einfach wert. Mit etwas Geschick kann man sich das sicher auch selbst bauen, als Schwimmkörper könnte man z.B. Fender nehmen, ein Alurohr dazu usw. Ich habe sogara schon mal eine Selbstbauvariante gesehen, wo die Ausleger hochzuklappen waren!

Zum Echolot: Das würde ich auch nur zum Bestimmen der Wassertiefe, der Bodenstruktur, Kanten usw. nutzen wollen.
Ich habe auch schon an die kleinen von Humminbird gedacht, die smartcast-Dinger, aber so recht kann ich diesen "Spielzeugen" nicht vertrauen...zumal die Preise zu heftig sind, dafür bekommt man ja schon ein Cuda 168-Port. !

archi


----------



## troutcontrol (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

moin,

war letztes jahr bei nebel draußen- nie (!!!!!) wieder ohne gps. 

und wenn schon gps, dann auch echolot (bei mir "eagle cuda 240i map" oder so ähnlich) als kombigerät, der geber wird innen auf dem boden "montiert", d.h. er "schwimmt" in einem mit wasser gefüllten ....
es wird ohne photos zu kompliziert, auf den amerikanischen yak-seiten ist aber alles en detail erklärt... 

thomas/hardi hat bestimmt die links.

gruss aus berlin
martin


----------



## archi69 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Holla,

na die Seiten würden mich mal interessieren! Wäre sehr hilfreich für mich, da bisher auch email-Anfragen an Echolot-Händler (wollen die nichts verkaufen???)  unbeantwortet blieben.

Das Schwierige (oder auch nicht...) ist wohl die funktionsgerechte Gebermontage, darf wohl keine Luft dazwischen sein, also zwischen Geber und Wasser. Aber einfach so in ein fettes Silikonbett panschen...?? Ich weiß nicht...

gruß
archi


----------



## troutcontrol (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

moin,

nix silikon!

am besten schaust du auf die seite von www.kayakfishingstuff.com , gehst dort ins forum und gibst als suchbegriffe "transducer pvc" ein, dann erscheinen mehrere schöne beiträge mit photos...

ich hab mein gerät bei stollwerk(?) bestellt, einige wochen später gab´s das teil woanders 100 € billiger...

tight lines
martin


----------



## archi69 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

moin martin,

Danke! Die Seite kenne ich zwar schon, habe mich aber noch nicht tiefgründiger in diese reingestürzt, mach ich mal!

"Stollwerk" (?) kenn ich auch, aber wenn Du versuchst, im Netz immer das kostengünstigeste Teil zu ergattern, wirst Du nie fertig und bekommst so auch nie was....man muss dann einfach zuschlagen.

Also Danke Dir noch mal.

Gruß
archi (im realen Leben auch martin    )

PS. Freitag ziehe ich wieder los, rein ins Boot und rauf aufn See....geniale Sache. 
Wo schipperst Du eigentlich so immer rum, in Berlin (?) 
Bis zur Ostsee ist es ja auch ein Stück.


----------



## raubangler (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



archi69 schrieb:


> ....
> Aber einfach so in ein fettes Silikonbett panschen...?? Ich weiß nicht...
> 
> gruß
> archi



Funktioniert prima mit dem Silikon!
Konnte keinen Leistungsverlust feststellen.

Für meinen Kanadier habe ich dieses Ding besorgt:
http://www.bottomlinefishfinders.com/site/html/htmlsite/bl/1200.htm

Kein Festeinbau und normale Batterien im Gerät.
Und der Clou: Das Teil strahlt auch zu Seite!
Während der Fahrt muss man es leider hochklappen, da der Wasserwiderstand zu gross wird.


----------



## archi69 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@Raubangler...erklär mal genauer, wo und wie sitzt bei dem Teil der Geber, was klappst Du hoch???
Oder ist es bei dem Teil so: Geber integriert? Also Display und Geber ein Gerät? Das wäre ja cool.

archi


----------



## raubangler (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



archi69 schrieb:


> @Raubangler...erklär mal genauer, wo und wie sitzt bei dem Teil der Geber, was klappst Du hoch???
> Oder ist es bei dem Teil so: Geber integriert? Also Display und Geber ein Gerät? Das wäre ja cool.
> 
> archi



Ist alles integriert.
Hier sieht man es etwas besser:
http://www.seaproducts.biz/index106.html

Das Ding finde ich echt praktisch.
Ist in wenigen Sekunden an fast jedem Boot montiert.


----------



## Hardi (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin,
habe noch mal ein paar links zu dem Tema "outriggers" rausgesucht.

Scotty
outrigger1
outrigger2
outrigger3
outrigger4
outrigger5

Gruß Thomas


----------



## archi69 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hi Thomas,

coole Sachen dabei....aber ob man gleich im Kajak stehen muss...Das habe ich noch nicht probiert. 

Gleich noch eine Frage: Wie weit laßt Ihr eigentlich beim Schleppen den Köder hinten raus? 

Gruß
archi


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Schliesse mich der Frage an: *Wie weit laßt Ihr eigentlich beim Schleppen den Köder hinten raus? *
Und noch ne Frage dazu: benutzt ihr nen Pafarant oder wie die Teile heissen??
Oder einfach nur Tieftauchwobbler?

#h


----------



## archi69 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@mikefish....Du, keiner will mehr mit uns reden...sind halt sehr geheim, die Trickkisten...
Na, dann pobieren wir es halt aus!

Gruß
Archi


----------



## MxkxFxsh (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@ archi69

Genau, sehe ich auch so.
Ich probier halt selber aber da soll ja keiner kommen und nachfragen, denn meine Geheimkiste bleibt jetzt auch dicht. #h


----------



## Hardi (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Kann ich gar nicht bestimmt sagen, wie weit ich die Wobler draußen habe. Ich schleppe mit 2 Multi-ruten, meist einem Deeprunner etwas weiter draußen so 30 Meter oder auch mal mehr, und einen standard Rapalla so 15-30 Meter hinter dem Boot.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## archi69 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Danke!!! :vik:

Ist doch ein Wort! Fischreiches Wochende! 

Gruß
Archi#h


----------



## Hardi (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Ich zähle momentan 5 Sot Yakfahrer/-Angler.

Wir sollten mal über ein Treffen anj der Küste im Frühjahr nachdenken.

Ich möchte hier auch auf Peters Tread hinweisen, der ist sehr aktuell ! Peters Tread
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Fischbox (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Jetzt gibt es kein zurück mehr, denn der Weihnachtshase hat mir schon mal 2 Stück von diesen hübschen Rutenhaltern beschert. #6
Jetzt fehlt nur noch etwas, an dem ich die schicken Teile anschraube.
Aber auch das ist schon angeschoben .....#6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

ich habe das Gefühl, dass es in der nächsten Zeit seuchenartig um sich greifen wird..... Junx.....ordentliche Fangbilder bitte und reichlich Silber am Band dabei....

Dann haben die "zurückgebliebenen" Watangler bald wieder vieeelll mehr Platz am Strand |supergri|supergri



P.S.: Ich lese mit Interesse mit


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt es kein zurück mehr, denn der Weihnachtshase hat mir schon mal 2 Stück von diesen hübschen Rutenhaltern beschert. #6
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch etwas, an dem ich die schicken Teile anschraube.
> Aber auch das ist schon angeschoben .....#6



:m schlauer Weihnachtshase. Schraub doch erst mal an deine Ruten|kopfkrat  .. Nee mach das nicht war nur´n gag, ..
Käuf dich doch so´n Yak.. dann machen wir ´ne Trollingarmada auf, komm inzwischen auf 8 Yaks im Board.
Da kriegt man schon ein ordentliches Treffen hin :m

Peter

@ Dorschdiggler: wenn Du auch Interesse hast, im nächsten Jahr gibt´s ´nen Dealer in Lübeck, der hat Anschauungsmat im Laden stehen .


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



			
				AFS-Beckmann schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dorschdiggler: wenn Du auch Interesse hast, im nächsten Jahr gibt´s ´nen Dealer in Lübeck, der hat Anschauungsmat im Laden stehen .



schon davon gehört.....

ich durfte mich bei Hardi allerdings schonmal mit so einem Teil vertraut machen


----------



## Fischbox (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich lese mit Interesse mit



Das wiederum habe ich jetzt mit Interesse gelesen......#6


----------



## goeddoek (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Käuf dich doch so´n Yak.. dann machen wir ´ne Trollingarmada auf, komm inzwischen auf 8 Yaks im Board.
> Da kriegt man schon ein ordentliches Treffen hin :m




Bei so einem Treffen wär ich doch gerne dabei  :m


----------



## BB-cruiser (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Da wäre ich auch gern dabei so zum probepaddeln so als Entscheidungshilfe versteht sich


----------



## archi69 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hey,

nach langer Zeit mal wieder hier 

Trollingarmada? Da wäre ich dabei, aber nur, wenn die SOT-Fraktion auch normale Einbäume toleriert...

Gruß
archi


----------



## Schutenpiet (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@ archi: Na klar, kriegst Bescheid  wenn´s losgeht
:m

Peter


----------



## Lukas87 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@ Archi:


Ich seh, dass du ein Sit-in Kajak hast! Hast du da irgendeinen Stabilisator dran? Will damit aufm Rhein und Po Wallerjagen und bräuchte nochn paar Ideen! Da ich hinten ne Gepäckluke hab, hab ich mir gedacht, da eine Trapezartige Holzplatte zu basteln, mit der länge von der Luke und unten (hinteren Teil) ungefähr 1,50m breit da wollte ich dann jeweils an einer Seite 20 Liter Kanister oder Hartschaumstoff Auftriebskörper befestigen und das ganze mit Spanngurten am Yak fest machen!

Hatte dann gedacht, im Falle eines Bisses anzuschlagen und ab ans Ufer, um von dort Weiter zu drillen! Müsste natürlich ne relativ lange Rute und am besten ne Multirolle sein!!!

Was denkt ihr?

MfG   Lukas


----------



## archi69 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@Lukas
Ja, guckst Du hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67192&page=11
Weiter unten ist ein Bildchen und irgendwann später auch ne Erklärung dazu 

@Peter
Cool, warte und freu mich drauf:vik:

Gruß
archi


----------



## Lukas87 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Danke schonmal!!!
Wo haste denn die Ausleger her? Sieht ja deutlich simpler und leichter aus, als mein Ansatz!!|kopfkrat   :m
Oder haste die gebastelt? Haste denn mittlerweile ne Lösung für dein Echo gefunden? könnte aushelfen!!!:q

MfG
Lukas


----------



## archi69 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hallo Lukas,

das sind fertige Ausleger von Prijon, die natürlich auch ne Stange Geld kosten...

http://www.prijon-shop.de/ausruestung/503215943a0f374b0/02b8d899150daf302.php

Mit dem Echo bin ich noch nicht weiter, aber der Winter ist ja noch laaaaaaaaang....Wie könntest Du aushelfen?

Gruß
archi


----------



## Lukas87 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Puh!!!  Da werd ich mich wohl einfach am Design orientieren, und was basteln!!!#6  Vielen Dank!



Hoffe, der Anhang hat gefunzt!
Hab aus nen Baumarkteimer einfach 2 Rechtecke ausgeschnitten, auf das eine den Geber und auf  das andere den Halter vom Echo! Dann links und rechts nen Schlitz und nen Spanngurt durchziehen!  Dann einfach  den Gurt samt Halterungen um das Yak!
Hab jetzt nur n Bild mim Belly, aber fürs Kajak einfach nur nen längeren Spanngurt!


----------



## archi69 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hey...coole Idee mit den Eimerteilen, so sind diese dann auch entsprechend vorgeformt! Sehr gut!

Man muss dann beim Kajak nur aufpassen, dass es in flachem Wasser oder beim Aus- und Einsteigen den unten angebrachten Geber nicht weghaut.

Gruß
archi


----------



## gufipanscher (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Ja, das mit der Echo-Befestigung hat Joh. Dietel mal auf einer CD mal vorgestellt (BellyBoot-Angeln im Rhein). Funzt super!
Habs mir dann natürlich gleich hingebastelt. 
@Lukas, ich bin öfters am Po, bin aber immer nur mit dem  Gleiter mit 30PS drauf. Warst du da schon mit dem Belly unterwegs? Oder nur auf den Kanälen?


----------



## Lukas87 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Ich will auf keinen Fall mit dem belly in den Hauptstrom! In den Kanälen ist es sicherlich kein Thema! War mal bei Comacchio an den Kanälen im Delta und da war kaum Strömung! Ich weis nur nicht, wie es von der Gesetzeslage her aussieht!  Aber mit dem (bis dahin) gepimpten Kajak traue ich mich das schon in den Strom! Man ist ja schnell genug! Vor allem zum Auslegen von den Ruten (Boje und U-pose mit Stein) geht alles ein bisschen leiser vonstatten! Glaube schon, dass das ne Menge ausmacht!

@ Archi: Vor allem ist es dann nicht fest installiert!  Vorsichtiger muss man natürlich sein, sonst is alles im A....! 

@All: Wie sieht eure Erfahrung bezüglich der Scheuchwirkung des Gebertickens aus?


----------



## gufipanscher (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

wg der Scheuchwirkung mach ich mir keine Gedanken, das Echo ist zu 95% beim Angeln eh aus. ich hab meine markanten Plätze und Routen auf nem externen GPS. Wenn ich die Sprungschicht und die Tiefe der Fische vorm Angeln ermittelt hab, dann steuer ich mit dem Wissen meine Spots an und kontrollier vor Ort nur ob sie da sind. Dann ist es auch schon wieder aus.


----------



## Lukas87 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hört sich vernünftig an! Werde das auch übernehmen! Danke!:m

Ich will im  Sommer mit drei Freunden auf eigene Faust ins Delta! Habn n kleines Boot mit 5PS aber das reicht halt auch nich für die Hauptströmung! Deshalb noch n Kajak und n Pontoonböötschen! Habn halt nich die Knete fürn Camp (Studenten!)
Denke aber, dass is machbar, oder was denkste! 

@Arch: Hast du schon grössere Fische mim Kajak gefangen?


----------



## archi69 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Lukas,

wenn Du mit "grössere Fische" solche meinst, wie Dein Avatarbildchen darstellt....NÖ!

Bisher nur Hechte, L < 80. Mit einem Wels möchte ich mich lieber auch nicht anlegen,
obwohl, der Action-Faktor ist garantiert, so man denn freies Wasser hat, durch das man dann gezogen wird...


----------



## Lukas87 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Wie bereits geschrieben: Ich will wahrscheinlich im Falle eines Bisses anschlagen und ab ans Ufer! (Stell ich mir bestimmt einfacher vor, als es ist!!  |scardie:|kopfkrat  ) Bin mal gespannt!
Denke, ich werde die Stabilisatoren etwas grösser dimensionieren! Wieviel Auftrieb haben die von dir?


----------



## gufipanscher (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

normalerweise läufts ja anders ab..... ansitz und anhieb vom ufer und dann ab ins boot...

In Italien wirst du an den Kanälen kaum Probleme bekommen, wenn du vom Ufer aus drillst, was aber im Strom ganz anders aussieht. Desweitern sind die Erfolgsaussichten auf Riesen vom Ufer meiner Erfahrung nach besser.

Aber zurück zu Thread..... mit nem Belly mach ich mir beim Drill eines 2m Fisches keinen Kopf (solang die Rute keine 360 ist). Im Kajak kanns aber ohne Ausleger problematisch werden.......


----------



## archi69 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Schade, dass wir zu diesem Thema zwei "tröts" haben....muss man halt eben immer 
hin- und hergucken...


----------



## Fischbox (11. April 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



archi69 schrieb:


> Schade, dass wir zu diesem Thema zwei "tröts" haben....muss man halt eben immer
> hin- und hergucken...



Oder man postet im Muttertröt....

Ich will nur schon mal ein wenig anfüttern.
Hab jetzt 1,5 Jahre gespart und gewartet und Anfang der Woche hab ich es bestellt.
Schon heute kam der Anruf von meinem Hökerer. Es ist da und wartet in einem wunderschönen "Safety-Orange Outfit" bereits sehnsüchtig auf mich:vik:

Mal sehen wann ich Zeit finde es abzuholen. Ich kann es kaum abwarten....|jump:


----------



## goeddoek (11. April 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

|schild-g  Fischbox und |welcome: im Club der Kajakangler :vik::vik:


----------



## Hardi (11. April 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@Thomas
herzlich willkommen im Club ... und Glückwunsch zur neuen schute ... |supergri

Sag' mal an, wann es Dich an die Küste verschlägt, zwecks Taufe mit Seewasser und Brand. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schutenpiet (11. April 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

|wavey: Let´s meet for yakfishing :q:q:q:q
Wann ist Taufe? werde wohl am Sonntag paddeln gehen....wenn´s wetter so kommt, wie angesagt.


Peter

@ Georgi: könnte ja ´ne Doppeltaufe werden  ...


----------



## goeddoek (11. April 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> |wavey: Let´s meet for yakfishing :q:q:q:q
> Wann ist Taufe? werde wohl am Sonntag paddeln gehen....wenn´s wetter so kommt, wie angesagt.
> 
> 
> ...



Hat doch immer wieder gute Ideen, der Schutenpiet :q:q:q


----------



## Schutenpiet (17. April 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hey Fishbox  |wavey:  wat denn nu....
haste schon geholt? wir warten gespannt auf den Jubelschrei :q:q

Peter


----------



## Fischbox (19. April 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

*Juckuhuhu*.....es ist da und steht in ganzer Pracht auf dem Hof. 
Jetzt wird gepimpt und aufgemotzt was das Zeug hält und wenn das alles passiert ist, dann gibt das hier ein schickes Foto zum bestaunen.

Ich hab viel Geld ausgegeben, aber ich freu mich riesig über das Teil, denn das Teril vermittelt mir deutlich mehr Sicherheit wie mein BB und der Angelspaß wird gigantisch werden...:z:z:z


----------



## Schutenpiet (19. April 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Glückwunsch!!!
Weise Entscheidung, der Kauf|rolleyes
Viel Spaß beim Pimpen, und ja vielleicht bald beim wassern.

Peter


----------



## Fischbox (26. April 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Heute war Erstwässerung auf unserem Vereinssee. Was soll ich sagen? EINFACH NUR GEIL DAS TEIL! Dieser Fussantrieb ist echt 'ne Wucht. Ich will mal versuchen die Tage einen kleinen Fotobericht zu bringen. 
Ein wenig rumgetunt wurde auch schon, aber das geht erst richtig zur Sache wenn eine Zubehörbestellung aus den Staaten eingetroffen ist. 
Bisher habe ich erst 2 Rutenhalter verbessert und den Kajakwagen gebaut bzw. von meinem Bruder bauen lassen. Aber die Sachen sind schon klasse.....

Freu mich schon auf herrliche Kajakabenteuer im "Licht der Mitternachtsonne"auf dem spiegelglatten Trondheimfjord im Juli.....:l Das wird gigantisch......:l


----------



## Fischbox (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Endlich wieder online...

...und hier sind auch "schon" die Bilder von der Jungfernfahrt:m


----------



## Schutenpiet (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hallo Fischbox.. :vik: Glückwunsch, schönes Teil Deine Schute. Dann geht jetzt bestimmt das Basteln los :q.
War bei mir zumindest so.
Ich habe mir das Boot mal im Internet angeschaut.
Was mich etwas verunsichert hat, war die Tatsache, dass unten aus dem Rumpf etwas heraussteht, wo sich unter Umständen mal beim Drill die Schnur verfangen könnte. Aber Du wirst bestimmt berichten, und vielleicht klappts ja auch mal mit ´ner Kajakarmada auf der Ostsee.

Peter


----------



## BB-cruiser (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hallöle Fischbox, #6Gückwunsch das scheint ja abzugehen wie ein Zepppppfchen die Rakete .bitte gebe doch mal einige Daten  wie Länge Breite und vielleicht  auch hau matsch ,Dealer  Wartezeit bekannt . Danke dann brauch ich Dir das Teil nicht neiden .P.s. ist das geile Stück Ostseetauglich ?


----------



## Fischbox (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Hallöle Fischbox, #6Gückwunsch das scheint ja abzugehen wie ein Zepppppfchen die Rakete .bitte gebe doch mal einige Daten  wie Länge Breite und vielleicht  auch hau matsch ,Dealer  Wartezeit bekannt . Danke dann brauch ich Dir das Teil nicht neiden .P.s. ist das geile Stück Ostseetauglich ?



Das ist genauso absolut ostseetauglich wie z.B. die Ocean Kajaks Drifter (Hardi seins)und Big Game. 368cm Länge bei einer Breite von 84 cm bedeuten schon eine sichere Auflagefläche. Man sitzt wirklich absolut stabil und nebenbei super gemütlich und ohne großes Geschaukel wechselt man die Sitzlage von "regulär" zu "seitlich die Beine ins Wasser baumelnd".
Der Preis schmerzt mit 1450,- Tacken ein wenig, aber ich weiß schon jetzt das ich keinen Cent bereuen werde.
Den Dealer werde ich Dir per PN übermitteln, falls du ihn jetzt noch wissen willst|rolleyes. Innerhalb von 4 Tagen hatte er mir das Teil besorgt.


----------



## goeddoek (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hey Boxfisch  |supergri

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch. Feine Bilder hast Du da eingestellt #6


----------



## archi69 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hey...Glückwunsch zu dem Teil!!! 

Immer ne handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel (reicht das?), dicht am Fisch und bleib kenterfrei!

Gruß
archi

PS. Hast Du eigentlich ein Notpaddel an Bord, falls die Tretmechanik mal peng! macht? Würd ich in jedem Fall empfehlen!


----------



## archi69 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

...mann bin ich blind... #q


----------



## yakfish (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

hallo leute,

schade, dass das kajakangeln noch nicht so verbreitet war, als ich noch in deutschland gewohnt habe, hätte mich gerne mal mit ein paar gleichgesinnten auf wasser begeben...

wenn man übrigens eine wathose beim paddeln trägt, sollte man sie nach oben mit einem gürtel "abdichten", denn wenn beim kentern das ding voll läuft, kommt nicht mal mehr ein schwarzenegger aufs boot.

viel glück und spass
yakfish


----------



## Fischbox (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



archi69 schrieb:


> Hey...Glückwunsch zu dem Teil!!!
> 
> Immer ne handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel (reicht das?), dicht am Fisch und bleib kenterfrei!
> 
> ...



Danke#6

Im Normalfall beim Tretpaddeln sollten es schon 40 cm sein.
Beim An-und Ablanden sollte man den Tretantrieb nicht installiert haben, sondern mit dem Paddel hantieren. Ist man in sicheren Wassertiefen wird der Antrieb montiert, was in knapp 10 Sekzunden passiert ist. Tritt man den Antrieb bis zum Anschlag voll durch, dann liegen die Antriebsflossen direkt am Bootsrumpf an und dann reicht auch 'ne halbe handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel.


----------



## BB-cruiser (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moinsen Fischbox |wavey:ich sage Danke Danke und nochmals Danke jetzt weiß ich worauf ich sparen kann P.s. berichte mal wenn das geile Stück Ostseewasser gefühlt hat


----------



## goeddoek (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moinsen Fischbox |wavey:ich sage Danke Danke und nochmals Danke jetzt weiß ich worauf ich sparen kann P.s. berichte mal wenn das geile Stück Ostseewasser gefühlt hat




Also #d 

Da müsste man ja fast TATÜÜÜTATAAAAAA rufen


----------



## Honeyball (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Ja, das müsste man denn wohl mal tun... :vik::vik::vik:



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> berichte mal wenn das geile Stück Ostseewasser gefühlt hat






*Taaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaataaaaaaa*


----------



## BB-cruiser (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

also ehrlich wenn ich mit dem Mopet unterwegens bin muß ich  schon immer nach den blauen Kiestretern Ausschau halten aber doch nicht hier|uhoh: ,dafür gibt es von mir ein Trrraaallallla für eure schmutzige Fantasie:vik:


----------



## goeddoek (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

|muahah:

Blaue Kiestreter ist gut #6


Nu ma nich so zickich, nääääch ?  :q

Mit dem Spruch hast Du Chancen, Jahresboardferkel zu werden :vik: :q


----------



## BB-cruiser (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hast Du nix zutun ?Ich ja, schnell ein paar Würmers geholt und ab an die Ostsee den CD Ständer auffüllen |supergri Mensch Boardferkel das wäre doch was dann hätte ich ja einen Titel und somit wäre ich fast adelig :q Schoin Grutz oller Friese #h


----------



## Hardi (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Mönsch Thomas,
chiques Yak und eine chique Farbe. Mit dem Orange bist Du ja richtig En-Voque. 
Der Fußantrieb macht mich ein wenig (mehr) neidisch.  
Oftmals nervt mich das starke Verdriften an der Küste. Das Problem dürftest Du nicht mehr haben.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Fischbox (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

So, der Termin zur Ostsee-Erstwässerung steht. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, dann werde ich am 30.Mai mein Glück versuchen...:vik:
Die Tuninglieferung aus USA ist schon in Deutschland...


----------



## Schutenpiet (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

dann lad man schon den Akkuschrauber auf :q:q
Wieso nicht den Test am 31.5.08 in Wallnau
guckst Du:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=127267
Da wollen wir Hornis greifen?? Komme eventuell auch mit meiner Schute.:vik:
Peter


----------



## blauen (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hallo fischbox!
Bekomme in den nächsten zwei Wochen mein Hobie Outback.
Habe lange dafür gespart. Würde mich sehr freuen wenn du deinTuning mal was genauer vorstellst. Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg mit dem Yak.
Gruß blauen


----------



## Schutenpiet (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@ blauen:Glückwunsch zum neuen Schiff wenn Du ein paar Tips gebrauchen kannst, dann auch unter "jetzt auch vom Kajak aus"
Hab seit ca. ´nem 3/4 Jahr dran rumgebastelt, und so´n paar Sachen funktionieren sogar :q:q

Peter


----------



## BB-cruiser (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hallo Fregattengeneral Beckmann oder soll ich lieber Bastelwastel sagen  nein  ich sage weiter Peter Ok ich vermisse eigentlich eine Segelanlage oder ist die bereits im Bau?|supergri


----------



## Schutenpiet (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Hallo Fregattengeneral Beckmann oder soll ich lieber Bastelwastel sagen  nein  ich sage weiter Peter Ok ich vermisse eigentlich eine Segelanlage oder ist die bereits im Bau?|supergri



solange ich zwei gesunde Hände hab, kommt mir kein Mast an Deck :m:m


----------



## blauen (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hallo AFS-Beckman
Danke für den Tipp.Ach was ich noch sagen wollte : !!!!!!   ICH  HABE ENDLICH MEIN YAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ich habe lange gespart und nach meinem Eintrag heute ging mir das Yak nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Da habe ich meinen Händler angerufen und er hatte noch eins in orange (wollte eigentlich grau).Egal orange ist eh sicherer. Abgeholt, probe gefahren und nur noch begeistert. Hoffentlich hab ich bald Urlaub um das Outback auf Fehmarn zu testen.
Gruß blauen


----------



## Schutenpiet (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



blauen schrieb:


> Hallo AFS-Beckman
> Danke für den Tipp.Ach was ich noch sagen wollte : !!!!!!   ICH  HABE ENDLICH MEIN YAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ich habe lange gespart und nach meinem Eintrag heute ging mir das Yak nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Da habe ich meinen Händler angerufen und er hatte noch eins in orange (wollte eigentlich grau).Egal orange ist eh sicherer. Abgeholt, probe gefahren und nur noch begeistert. Hoffentlich hab ich bald Urlaub um das Outback auf Fehmarn zu testen.
> Gruß blauen



Wenn Du hier an die Küste kommst, ....Bescheid !!! 
#h#h

Peter


----------



## blauen (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hallo Beckman
Glaube vor July wird das nix. Werde mich wohl auf blöde Barsche und doofe Hechte stürzen und weiter von Mefos an der Fliegenrute träumen. Wenn das zu langweilig wird träume ich von Meeräschen.Wenn das auch zu langweilig wird dann lese ich hier im Forum weiter, denn wenn man ließt wie ihr mal eben an die Küste zum Fischen fahren könnt bietet dies genug Grundlagen zum weiter träumen.Freue mich auf neue Berichte und eventuell mal die Gelegenheit mit Euch an der Küste fischen zu gehen.
Grüße aus dem Münsterland 
blauen


----------



## Schutenpiet (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

@ blauen: wenn Du aber mal den Weg machst, kurz ´ne PN.
Juli ist mit Mefo schwierig, aber auf Äsche oder Dorsch könnt was gehen.
Peter


----------



## kayak-kapitän (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Ich lese jetzt schon eine ganze Zeit mit, finde das Kayakfischen sehr interessant.

Gibt es in Deutschland Händleradressen, die das Ocean Kayak Difter verkaufen ??


----------



## Fischbox (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



mefo-suchend schrieb:


> Gibt es in Deutschland Händleradressen, die das Ocean Kayak Difter verkaufen ??



Jau, die gibt es. Versuchs mal hier oder auch hier...#6

Letztere Adresse ist eventuell günstiger. Mich haben sie zumindest sehr positiv überrascht...#6
Du musst aber anrufen und dich explizit nach deinem Wunschkajak erkundigen, denn nur die wenigsten sind auf der HP abgebildet.


----------



## blauen (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hallo Miteinander!
Habe mal eine Frage an Euch. An meinem Yak ist im vorderen Drittel der Tretantrieb montiert.Wenn ich meinen Echolotgeber von innen auf dem Bootsrumpf montieren will sollte ich ihn vor oder hinter dem Antrieb anbringen. Ich weiß nicht ob der Antrieb  Störungen beim Echolot verursacht. Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand sagen welcher Kleber sich am besten eignet um den Echolotgeber einzukleben.
Grüße aus dem Münsterland
blauen


----------



## Fischbox (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

So, fertig gepimpt:vik:, ....
aber hier gibt es ein Riesenthema mit diversen Basteltips und dann gibt es dann noch ein anderes Riesenthema mit ebenso vielen tollen Tips. Leider dauert es ewig bis man diese Tipps findet, deshalb habe ich beschlossen einen *kommentarlosen *Bastelthread zu eröffnen, in den dann auch wirklich *nur* die Basteltipps rein sollen. Hier geht das lang....#6
Diskutiert werden soll weiterhin hier...#6


----------



## blauen (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin Fischbox
Das sieht doch schon richtig gut aus. Das mit der Ankerbefestigung ist eine sehr gute Idee.
Bin bei mir auch angefangen zu basteln habe aber im Moment sehr wenig Zeit. Viel Spaß beim Fischen.
Gruß blauen


----------



## Torsk1 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Moin Moin

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Kajak sammeln können (das 140´er)???

Was haltet ihr von diesem??

Ich bin ja am überlegen mir son Teil zu kaufen, man liest ja vieles gutes von diesen SOT´s|supergri


----------



## Fischbox (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesem??



Wilderness bedeutet gute Qualität. Mein Tourenkajak ist auch von Wilderness und ich kann nix schlechtes daran finden.

Was mich allerdings vom Kauf abhalten würde ist die, im Vergleich zum Ocean Drifter od. Big Game oder auch meinem Hobie um ca. 10cm geringere Breite. Ich konnte zwar noch kein Vergleichsschippern durchführen, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass sich diese 10cm im Bezug auf die Stabilität ziemlich bemerkbar machen. Dafür ist es natürlich schneller, aber ich paddel lieber etwas mehr und sitze dann stabiler und vor allen Dingen sicherer.


----------



## Torsk1 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



Fischbox schrieb:


> und sitze dann stabiler und vor allen Dingen sicherer.


 
Das ist natürlich ein Argument.

Gibt es deutsche Bezugsadressen von den Ocean Drifter und dem Big Game ??


----------



## Fischbox (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ein Argument.
> 
> Gibt es deutsche Bezugsadressen von den Ocean Drifter und dem Big Game ??



Schau dir mal das Posting 235 in diesem Thread an...


----------



## Torsk1 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Jau danke!!

Das Prowler Big Game  hat schon was. Ich denke da muss ich schon mit einem Großen Schein rechnen, oder???
Also nur fürs nackte Boot......


----------



## mr.pink79 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hallo

Ich habe mir noch nicht alles durchgelesen und es kann sein das die Frage schon aufkam, aber was haltet ihr von diesem hier:

http://www.madriver.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=19&Itemid=20

Hat vielleicht jemand schon Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## tupilaq (16. November 2009)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Hallo in die Runde!
Nachdem ich nun einige Wochen mitgelesen habe, hab ich mich nun angemeldet und möchte zum Leben im Forum beitragen. 
Ich wohne in S-H an der Ostsee, angele seit vielen Jahren binnen und buten, bin langjähriger Bellybootfahrer, Seekajakfarer, Segler und Motobootfahrer. Auf dem Wasser kenne ich mich gut aus. Das Arbeitsleben liegt hinter mir, deshalb kann ich mir viel Zeit zum Fischen nehmen.
Nun habe ich mir ein SOT-Kajak gekauft und möchte denen, die auch auf der Suche sind sagen, wie ich zu meiner Entscheidung gekommen bin.
Durch meine Bellybooterfahrung war für mich klar, dass ich auch während der Fahrt die Hände frei haben will. Das schränkt die in Frage kommenden Boote sehr ein. Es führt dann kein Weg an der teuren Hobie-Lösung vorbei. Es gibt noch einen MARINER von Native, aber über dieses Boot und diesen Propellerantrieb gibt es noch keine Erfahrungen bei uns in Deutschland. Wenn es also ein Boot mit Fußantrieb sein soll, muss es also ein Hobie werden. Damit war die Entscheidung also schon auf 2 Alternativen reduziert. Alternative 1: Hobie Mirage Outback. Alternative 2: Hobie Mirage Sport.
Das Outback ist 3,68 x 0,84 m, hat eine Zuladung von 180 kg und wiegt 28 kg. 
Das Sport ist 2,96 x 0,76 m, hat eine Zuladung von 110 kg und wiegt 22 kg.
Ich wiege mit Wathose und allem was dazugehört 75 kg. Der Händler wollte mir den Outback schmackhaft machen. Ich habe mich dann doch für den kleineren Sport entschieden. Aus der Seekajakpaddelei weiss ich, dass ein überdimensioniertes Boot in kritischen Situationen schneller unbeherrschbar wird, als ein zu kleines. Außerdem muss ich es im Ernstfall nach einer Kenterung schaffen, diesen Trumm wieder aufzurichten. 
Wichtig ist aber auch der Bootstransport an Land. Und da schaffe ich (meistens alleine) bei der Verladung in oder auf das Auto die 22 kg ganz gut. 28 kg sind für mich schon grenzwertig, und die Kräfte lassen nach.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ob man beim Kajakfischen die Hände frei haben will, ist sicherlich Ansichtssache. Bei der Frage nach der Bootsgröße halte ich im Zweifelsfall das kleinere Boot für die bessere Wahl.
So viel für heute
Jürgen


----------



## Nichtsnutz (30. November 2009)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

hallo,ich habe mich heute endlich mal im anglerborard angemeldet.
auch ich habe ein angelkajak welches aber seit gut einem jahr im schuppen einstaubt.mein problem ist das ich keine ahnung habe was das thema ausrüstung betrifft.inbesondere bekleidung .ich habe zwar eine paddlerjacke,schwimmweste und einen neoprenanzug aber dann hört es auch schon auf.da ich bei meinem ersten ausflug gleich gekentert bin kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wie das bei diesen temperaturen auszuhalten sein soll.ich habe auch schon gelesen das einige angler eine wathose anziehen.aber was macht man denn wenn man einmal abgetaucht ist?mein angelgerätehändler meinte das ich mir das mal bei den vielen anderen kajakanglern(wo sind sie denn?) abgucken sollte.leider ist weit und breit niemannd von euch zu sehen obwoll ich fast täglich am strand unterwegs bin.paddelt ihr so weit raus das ich euch vom strand aus nicht entdecken kann oder fährt da wirklich keiner in der hohwachter bucht.vielleicht hat ja jemannd freude daran mir weiter zu helfen oder auch mal gemeinsam raus zu paddeln. 
leider ist mein text noch ziehmlich farblos, da ich als ausgwiesener nicht computerversteher keine ahnung habe wie das hier mit den bunten smileys usw. funktioniert.

bis bald der nichtsnutz


----------



## Knurrhahn (30. November 2009)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

Willkommen im AB. |wavey:

Auch wenn es jede menge zu lesen ist, nimm dir doch mal folgende Seiten vor da wirst du jeden menge Fragen beantwortet bekommen!


----------



## Nichtsnutz (30. November 2009)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

hallo und danke für die nette begüßung und den tip mit den anderen tread .ist ja wirklich viel zu lesen .na dann habe ich ja die nächsten tage keine langeweile.eigentlich wollte ich morgen nach hohenfelde rumspinnen .musste heute morgen vorzeitig abbrechen nachdem mir ein kleiner dorsch meinen lieblingswobbler zerbissen hatte.kann mir noch jemannd verraten wie ich meinen beitrag in den anderen tread rüberschieben kann?

mfg nichtsnutz


----------



## Knurrhahn (30. November 2009)

*AW: sit on top kajaks - brainstorming*

verschieben kannst du deine Beiträge nicht!
Wenn du dort keine Antworten auf deine Frage findest, einfach noch einmal eine neue Frage an der richtigen Stelle einstellen.
Gruss Knurri


----------

